# PC-Zusammenstellungen 09/10 2008



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Inspiriert von einem Thread in einem anderen Forum, habe ich beschlossen, nun mal einige PC-Zusammenstellungen zu posten, die in Preisbereichen liegen, die hier häufig nachgefragt werden. Ich beziehe mich dabei auf häufig gepostete Zusammenstellungen und konzentriere mich dabei auf maximale Spieleleistung.
Die Preisangaben beziehen sich sämtlich auf www.hardwareversand.de, Abweichungen sind nicht in meiner Verantwortung. Der PC-Zusammenbau ist bei diesen Preisen nicht mit eingerechnet.
Für Verbesserungen bin ich immer offen, über Rückmeldungen würde ich mich natürlich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Der 400&#8364;-PC*

Prozessor:
AMD Athlon64 X2 5400+ Black Edition (Boxed)
Gehäuse:
Coolermaster Centurion534 lite (schwarz) bzw. Antec Three Hundred
Netzteil:
OCZ StealthXStream 500W
Mainboard:
ASUS M3A78-EMH
Grafikkarte:
Asus EAH3850 Magic
Arbeitsspeicher:
2 x 1GB Kinston HyperX DDR2-800 CL4
Festplatte:
Samsung Spinpoint F1 320GB
Laufwerk
Samsung SH-223Q schwarz

Dieser Rechner ist für alle die, die kaum Geld zur Verfügung haben, die aber trotzdem mal wieder ordentlich zocken wollen. Er reicht für ältere Spiele gut aus, neuere Spiele sind aber nicht sonderlich schön anzusehen.


*Der 600&#8364;-PC* (Meine Fassung von www.hardwareversand.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Prozessor:
Intel Core 2 E7300 Boxed
Gehäuse:
Coolermaster Centurion 534 (Schwarz)
Netzteil:
Be quiet! Straight Power 450W
Mainboard:
ASUS P5Q Pro
Grafikkarte:
HIS HD4850 IceQ4
Arbeitsspeicher:
2 x 2GB Kingston HyperX DDR2-800
Festplatte:
Samsung Spinpoint F1 500GB
Laufwerk:
Samsung LH-223Q schwarz


*Der 600&#8364;-PC - Version 2 (Thx @ poTTo)* Zusammenstellung von Mindfactory

Prozessor
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (boxed)
Mainboard
Asus P5Q Pro
RAM
2x2GB G.Skill DDR2-800
Festplatte
250GB Seagate Barracuda
Grafikkarte
Club3D HD4870 OC
Laufwerk
LG GH20NS15
Gehäuse
Noname Schwarz
Netzteil
OCZ StealthXStream 500W

Zwei PCs für etwas größere Geldbeutel, die ordentlich Leistung haben und auf so gut wie allen Auflösungen eigentlich alles perfekt darstellen können.

*Der 700&#8364;-PC* - Noch keine Zeit gehabt ordentlich zu bearbeiten...aber sehr viel günstiger gehts mit guten Komponenten auf hardwareversand.de auch nicht...bei 600&#8364; V2 ist einfach an vielen Ecken gespart...wer also wirklich gute Kamponenten haben will, nimmt den hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prozessor:
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Prozessorkühler:
Scythe Mugen
Gehäuse:
Aerocool l-Curve+ bzw. Antec Three Hundred
Netzteil:
Corsair VX550W
Mainboard:
Asus P5Q Pro
Grafikkarte:
HIS HD 4850 IceQ4
Arbeitsspeicher:
4 x 1GB Kingston HyperX DDR2-800 CL4
Festplatte:
Samsung Spinpoint F1 750GB
Laufwerk:
Samsung LH-223Q bare schwarz

Ein Rechner, der für mittelgut gefüllte Geldbeutel der Himmel ist. Wer mit seinem alten PC unzufrieden ist und endlich seine guten alten Lieblingsspiele auf maximalen Details spielen will, neue Spiele auf sehr hohen Details, sich in den nächsten Jahren keinen neuen Rechner kaufen will, aber keine 1000 Euro ausgeben will, greift hier zu!


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

*Part 2*​
* Der 900&#8364;-PC*

Prozessor:
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Prozessorkühler:
Scythe Mugen
Gehäuse:
Antec P182
Netzteil:
Be quiet! Straight Power 500W
Mainboard:
ASUS P5Q Pro
Grafikkarte:
MSI R4870-T2D512E-OC
Arbeitsspeicher:
4 x 1GB Kingston HyperX DDR2-800 CL4
Festplatte:
Samsung Spinpoint F1 750GB
Laufwerk:
Samsung LH-223Q Retail

Dieser Rechner ist bereits eine Granate. In aktuellen Spielen holt er bereits grandiose Frameraten raus, superhohe Details in hohen Auflösungen sind für ihn kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Der 1000&#8364;-PC*

Prozessor:
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 oder E8500
Prozessorkühler:
Scythe Mugen
Gehäuse:
Antec P182
Netzteil:
Be quiet! Straight Power 500W
Mainboard:
Asus P5Q Pro
Grafikkarte:
XFX Geforce GTX280
Arbeitsspeicher:
4 x 1GB Kingston HyperX DDR2-1066 (bei www.hardwareversand.de noch nicht verfügbar)
Festplatte:
Samsung Spinpoint F1 750 GB
Laufwerk:
Samsung SH-223Q Retail

Ein Rechner für Enthusiasten. Highspeed für High Players. Höchste Auflösungen, Maximale Details, Maximaler Spaß.


*Der 1.350&#8364;-Rechner*

Prozessor:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
Prozessorkühler:
Scythe Mugen
Gehäuse:
Lian Li Big Tower PC-A71B
Netzteil:
Be quiet! Straight Power 600W
Mainboard:
Asus P5Q Deluxe 
Grafikkarte:
MSI N280GTX-T2D1G-OC (Lass ich mit mir reden, wenn jemand eine bessere empfiehlt)
Arbeitsspeicher:
4 x 1GB Kingston HyperX DDR2-1066 (bei www.hardwareversand.de noch nicht verfügbar)
Festplatte:
2 x 640GB Samsung Spinpoint F1
Laufwerk:
Samsung SH-223Q Retail

Braucht man wohl nicht viel dazu zu sagen...viel schneller, edler und/oder besser geht zur Zeit nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2008)

_Endlich mal wer der´s macht , war zu faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anfragen haben sich ja gehäuft in den letzten Tagen..

Vote 4 Sticky  - denn der hier wird auch aktuell gehalten..?


Todesschleicher - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Ich werd mich ranhalten ^^

Danke fürs Lob, hat auch gut gedauert^^


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2008)

_Das glaub ich *g*

Hoffe Carcharoth oder irgendwer pinnt es mal ran :-)_


----------



## ~Kieron~ (28. September 2008)

Ich würd paar Dinge ändern. RAM grundsätzlich Kingston HyperX auch bei den günstigeren Modellen. Haben finde ich bessere Werte als CL4er als die Corsair.


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Gib mir die Modelle per PM oder so durch und ich editier sie rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (28. September 2008)

Falls der Thread in 3 Jahren noch aktuell ist kaufe ich mir dann für 600 Euro ein Upgrade falls es den schon nötig ist.

Erfahrungsgemäß hält der PC technisch aber 3 Jahre Hardware geht leider meist vorher flöten.
Also updatet man automatisch in 1-2 Jahren seine Hardware wegen Einzeldefekten.

Ich werde in 1-2 Jahren mal wieder hier vorbei sehen und gucken was ich dann aufrüste.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das glaub ich *g*
> 
> Hoffe Carcharoth oder irgender pinnt es mal ran :-)_




Sofern das Ding aktuell bleibt :>


----------



## Dagonzo (28. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Sofern das Ding aktuell bleibt :>


Tja das haben schon viele Versprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ TE
Trotzdem gut gemacht.



Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Braucht man wohl nicht viel dazu zu sagen...viel schneller, edler und/oder besser geht zur Zeit nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch geht schon^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Thx 4 Pin^^

Ich werd wie gesagt versuchen das Teil aktuell zu halten^^ Ich mein jetzt ist die Startarbeit getan, man muss ja nur noch updaten^^


----------



## ~Kieron~ (29. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Gib mir die Modelle per PM oder so durch und ich editier sie rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast PM mit 3 von 4 Kingston HyperX Modulen, das 4. gibt es beim Hardwareversand (noch) nicht.


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

Hab des Zeug reineditiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe als alternatives Low-Budget-Gehäuse (also im ersten Post) das Antec Three Hundred dazugepackt, da mich die Testberichte dazu absolut überzeugt haben und es ein sehr ansprechendes Design hat.

Außerdem hab ich beim 1000€-PC als Prozessor-Alternative noch den Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 hinzugefügt, da der für gerade mal 20€ mehr einiges an Mehrleistung bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Braucht man wohl nicht viel dazu zu sagen...viel schneller, edler und/oder besser geht zur Zeit nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nette zusammen stellung.
Zum Zitat.. es geht .. aber mehr braucht man nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach gesagt
Wenn das Teil aktuell bleibt kuk ich mal wieder hier rein und vergleich bisle wenn ich pc aufrüsten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit wrath tu ich mehr ram rein und ob ich ne neuere graka oder sli benutzen will muss ich mir noch überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sicher gut gemacht für die "faulen" die solche infos nicht selber nachsuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich depp habs gemacht^^


----------



## !c3crush3r (6. Oktober 2008)

Öhm.. das i-Tüpfelchen wäre ja noch wenn du die einzelnen Teile gleich verlinken würdest zu den Shops 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich grade selber am überlegen bin mir ein neuen PC zu gönnen, und gerade diesen wunderbaren Thread gefunden habe, würde ich mir mal gern anschaun wie du auf die Preise gekommen bist und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## painschkes (6. Oktober 2008)

_Welcher PC (in welcher Preisklasse) sagt dir denn zu? Dann such ich (oder wer anders) dir das fix raus :-)_


----------



## poTTo (6. Oktober 2008)

!c3crush3r schrieb:


> Öhm.. das i-Tüpfelchen wäre ja noch wenn du die einzelnen Teile gleich verlinken würdest zu den Shops
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also Copy & Paste kann ja wohl jeder Einarmige hinbekommen. Der Sticky nimmt einem wirklich sehr viel Arbeit und fragerei ab (wirklich Top das Teil), aber ein wenig eigeninitiavie sollte jeder doch noch mal zeigen. 

Außerdem wird er durch den TE auch aktuell, quasi am Leben erhalten.

Sollte der TE alledings Links einbauen, wären Links zu Geizhals am effektivsten, links zu Shop wäre meiner Meinung nach nicht zielführend.

mfg
poTTo


----------



## !c3crush3r (6. Oktober 2008)

> Gehäuse:
> Lian Li Big Tower PC-A71B
> 
> Grafikkarte:
> Club3D HD4870X2



Die 2 Sachen suche ich grade Vergeblich, kann da wer Aushelfen? :>

@ poTTo 
Es war ja nicht so gemeint das ich zu faul zum suchen wäre, nur das man seine Preisquellen nachvollziehen kann.

Edit: Grafikkarte gefunden, auch wenns nicht gewollt war danke poTTo hab sie bei Geizhals gefunden :> Nur noch das Gehäuse :-/


----------



## painschkes (6. Oktober 2008)

_ Gehäuse _


----------



## xTaR (6. Oktober 2008)

600€ PC mit einem 6000+ ist Bullshit. Da kommt mindestens schon ein E8400 rein.


----------



## Lunitari (6. Oktober 2008)

ui schön, nach sowas habe ich gesucht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß zwar noch nicht, ob ich meinen neuen PC bei one.de hole oder in einem anderem Shop (wie hardwareversand, etc.) komplett
zusammenstelle... (--> is one.de wirklich so schlecht, wie einige sagen oder sind das eher Ausnahmen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
aber wenn ich mich für letzteres entscheide hab ich hier immerhin nen Wegweiser - da ich grade was Chipsatz und sowas
angeht kein Plan habe, was gut ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (8. Oktober 2008)

Lunitari schrieb:


> ui schön, nach sowas habe ich gesucht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die hier geposteten PCs sind meist doppelt so gut wie ein vergleichbar teuren
bei one oder Dell, Quelle, Mediamarkt.

Ich kann Alternate empfehlen.
Mit HwV habe ich keine Erfahrung bzw. kanns deshalb nicht empfehlen.
Aber viele schwören voll auf HwV.


----------



## xTaR (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss hier mal rebellieren. Die PCs halte ich für nicht gut zusammengestellt - die meisten Konfigurationen sind schlicht zu teuer für die Leistung. In einem 600&#8364; PC verbaut man keinen vergleichsweise langsamen 6000+ und eine HD4850. Da sollte eine HD4870 und ein E8400 schon drin sein.


----------



## gagaimkopf (9. Oktober 2008)

Wegen Hardware-Versand.

www.e-tec.at

Habe bisher die meisten Teile dort bestellt bin sehr zufrieden und die Auswahl is auch gut finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz Gaga


----------



## Extro (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi ich wollte mir vllt den 1000Euro Komputer gönnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da wollte ich mal fragen was muss man da noch dabei kaufen? Nur die Sachen die de TE aufgelistet hat? Oder was muss ich noch machen?


----------



## painschkes (10. Oktober 2008)

_Nur das was Todesschleicher aufgelistet hat - gut , könntest nochn paar Sachen zur "verschönerung" einbauen aber.. naja.. :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2008)

und natürlich Maus/Tastatur/Monitor, aber ich denke, dass es klar ist, dass das nicht dabei ist.


----------



## xTaR (10. Oktober 2008)

Der 1000€ PC ist auf Deutsch : zu teuer. 

Wer bitte verbaut denn einen E8600 , wenn der Q9450 nur 50€ mehr kostet ? Dazu kommt , dass in einem 1000€ PC schon ein Quad drin sein sollte.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2008)

meine Güte, kannst du auch mal aufhören Scheiße von dir zu geben? Du hast in einem Thread schon 3 Flames losgelassen, mittlerweile wissen alle, dass du der PC-Experte schlechthin bist, von allem die besten Preise kennst und das ganze auch noch zum besten gibst! Gefallen für die Community? Werf deine Tastatur ausm Fenster.


----------



## Blacktempel (11. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ich würde für die ganz faulen evtl. noch ein Betriebssystem dazutun, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass jmd. vergisst das mitzukaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub das ist nicht nötig, da die meisten eins schon besitzen.
Aber man kanns unten drunter hinzufügen.

Z.B.: Für dieses System wird empfohlen:
[Das zu empfehlende BS]

Ich würde ja sagen:
1-4 GB: XP Prof 32
4-8 GB: VISTA Home Premium 64 bit Alternativ XP Prof 64 bit


----------



## Todesschleicher (11. Oktober 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> 600€ PC mit einem 6000+ ist Bullshit. Da kommt mindestens schon ein E8400 rein.


Dann zeig mir den Shop wo du das für 600 Euro hinbekommst



xTaR schrieb:


> Ich muss hier mal rebellieren. Die PCs halte ich für nicht gut zusammengestellt - die meisten Konfigurationen sind schlicht zu teuer für die Leistung. In einem 600€ PC verbaut man keinen vergleichsweise langsamen 6000+ und eine HD4850. Da sollte eine HD4870 und ein E8400 schon drin sein.


Das Gleiche wie oben, bei einer Preisersparnis von über 100 Euro bei den Komponenten von mir will ich echt sehen wie du das machst...mal ganz abgesehen davon dass die Komponenten ausreichen um CRYSIS auf MAX in 1024x768 und 1280x1024 flüssig zu spielen...das empfinde ich nicht als langsam.



xTaR schrieb:


> Der 1000€ PC ist auf Deutsch : zu teuer.
> 
> Wer bitte verbaut denn einen E8600 , wenn der Q9450 nur 50€ mehr kostet ? Dazu kommt , dass in einem 1000€ PC schon ein Quad drin sein sollte.


Lern lesen. Ich habe KEINEN E8600 sondern einen E8400 bzw. E8500 eingebaut, und die sind sehr viel günstiger. Und Solange Dualcores schneller sind empfehle ich Dualcores, ist nun mal so.


----------



## Todesschleicher (11. Oktober 2008)

Achso, ich bin aus England zurück...kommt also wohl wieder mehr von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. Oktober 2008)

_Welcome back ^.^ und wie war´s ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na dann spamm doch gleich mal alles voll xD_


----------



## Todesschleicher (11. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Welcome back ^.^ und wie war´s ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie soll ichs sagen?

Die schönste, lustigste, genialste, lehrreichste, aufschlussreichste prägendste Woche meines Lebens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ochnö...spammen tu ich nur im Gott & die Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacktempel (12. Oktober 2008)

Gibt's bei dem 900€ PC auch eine NVIDIA alternative? Und kann ich da auch einen E9500 für nehmen?


----------



## painschkes (12. Oktober 2008)

_Klar , die GTX260 - und zum zocken würde ICH nen E8400 nehmen._


----------



## poTTo (12. Oktober 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Der 1000€ PC ist auf Deutsch : zu teuer.
> 
> Wer bitte verbaut denn einen E8600 , wenn der Q9450 nur 50€ mehr kostet ? Dazu kommt , dass in einem 1000€ PC schon ein Quad drin sein sollte.



Und wenn er nen 8600er empfohlen hätte, dann is der immer noch schneller. Check mal die Stats der CPU's bidde ja :

8600 :
2x 3333 MHz 

9450 :
4x 2666 MHz 

Und ganz ehrlich, 2% der User hier nutzen vielleicht Programme die 4 Kerne ausnutzen wenn überhaupt. Immer drann denken es geht hier um Mainstreamgeräte und nicht um irgendwelche CAD Maschinen oder UNI-Rechner.

Die Kisten sind zum daddeln da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss
poTTo


----------



## Amko (13. Oktober 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Ich muss hier mal rebellieren. Die PCs halte ich für nicht gut zusammengestellt - die meisten Konfigurationen sind schlicht zu teuer für die Leistung. In einem 600€ PC verbaut man keinen vergleichsweise langsamen 6000+ und eine HD4850. Da sollte eine HD4870 und ein E8400 schon drin sein.



jop /signed

auf hardwareversand.de kannst dir nen PC zambasteln mit e8400 und ner 4870er um 600 euro .. mit 4gb aeneon speicher und auch nem asus p5q pro board...

6000+ kommt in 500 euro pcs rein sonst nirgends :>


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es gut das sich jemand die Mühe macht für solche Zusammenstellungen, kommen ja ständig Fragen in Richtung Hardware.

Ich muss aber auch sagen das für das Geld, ab sagen wir der 600 Euro Vaiante bessere Komponenten zu haben sind.

Bei 600 Euro sollte mindestens ein Intel Duo drin sein, ab 700 ist ein Quad absolut machbar. Auch beim Motherboard kann ab 600 Euro schon etwas besseres verbaut werden.

Eventuell wurde bei den Komponenten nicht immer der günstigste Anbieter gefunden.

Ich kenne eine ähnliche Auflistung aus einem anderen Forum, wo die Komponenten eher in die Richtung zusammengestellt sind wie ich mir das vorstellen würde.

http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/kaufberatung-ha...nd-08-08-a.html

Für WAR und andere Spiele sind die Rechner sicher absolut ausreichend, aber vielleicht möchte man ja doch mal etwas anderes machen, bzw. etwas Zukunftssicher kaufen.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Oktober 2008)

Amko schrieb:


> jop /signed
> 
> auf hardwareversand.de kannst dir nen PC zambasteln mit e8400 und ner 4870er um 600 euro .. mit 4gb aeneon speicher und auch nem asus p5q pro board...
> 
> 6000+ kommt in 500 euro pcs rein sonst nirgends :>



Bitte zeig mir mal eine Konfig für 600 Euro mit 8400er Dual und einer 4870 ATI. Habe das bei Hardwareversand.de mal versucht. Der Preis lag weit über 700 Euro.
Also mach mal bitte und poste hier. Werde es dann selbstverständlich nochmal überprüfen.



LenoxMcDuff schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut das sich jemand die Mühe macht für solche Zusammenstellungen, kommen ja ständig Fragen in Richtung Hardware.
> 
> Ich muss aber auch sagen das für das Geld, ab sagen wir der 600 Euro Vaiante bessere Komponenten zu haben sind.
> 
> ...



Auch hier gilt: Zeig mir das mal! Welchen Quad willst du für 700 Euro verbauen? Einen alten Kentsfield 6600?


----------



## Klos1 (13. Oktober 2008)

Das war so ziemlich das billigste, was ich bei Hardwareversand.de mit einem 8400er und ATI4870 rausholen konnte:

Summe 708 Euro zzgl. Kosten für Zusammenbau, falls man es nicht kann, wobei das die meisten sein dürften, die bei der Zusammenstellung Hilfe brauchen.
Außerdem habe ich eine kleine Festplatte genommen und auf einen besseren Kühler für CPU verzichtet. Todesschleicher hatte hier ja überall noch einen 
Kühler mit reingepackt.

Wie wollt ihr das also noch kürzen, so daß ihr auf 600 Euro kommt??? Da bin ich mal gespannt

Und bitte sinnvoll kürzen. Keine ATI mit unbrauchbaren Lüfter, daß allerletzte Billiggehäuse oder what ever.

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Box 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit   	
---------------------------------------------------------------
Sapphire HD4870 512M GDDR5 PCI-E 	
---------------------------------------------------------------	
ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX 	
---------------------------------------------------------------
Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB 	
---------------------------------------------------------------
Coolermaster Centurion RC534 lite ohne Netzteil schwarz 	
---------------------------------------------------------------
ATX-Netzt.Coolermaster M520, modular, 520W 	
---------------------------------------------------------------
NEC Opti AD7203S bulk schwarz 	
---------------------------------------------------------------
4096MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Fatal1ty Edition Dual Channel


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (13. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab mal versucht was um die 700 Euro zusammen zu stellen.

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 boxed, 6MB, LGA775, 64bit
ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX
Coolermaster Hyper TX2
2 x 2048MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400
Coolermaster Centurion 590, ohne Netzteil schwarz
ATX-Netzteil Corsair TX650W
Club3D HD4850 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4850
WD Caviar 640GB
NEC Opti AD7200S bulk

Das wären dann mit Zusammenbau 750 Euro.

Zugegeben also über 700 Euro, einige Komponenten musste ich jetzt auch nehmen weil Hardwareversand meine Wunschssachen gerade nicht hatte. Ich denke wenn man sich die Teile einzeln kauft und dann selber zusammenbaut könnte man auch unter 700 Euro kommen, macht natürlich jetzt nicht jeder.

Für 600 Euro würde ich die 500 Euro Version von hier:
http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/kaufberatung-ha...nd-08-08-a.html

etwas aufstocken.

PS: Ich muss aber auch zugeben das ich selber wenn ein Quad gleich den Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 nehmen würde, dann sinds aber schon 800 Euro.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (13. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist eine 650 Euro Version mit einem Duo:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=215394

Also mit einer ATI4870 komm ich auch nicht auf 600 Euro, dafür ist die noch zu teuer, ich bin jetzt immer von einer 4850 ausgegangen.


----------



## Icekiss (13. Oktober 2008)

*Hat jemand Vorschlag für einen Rechner in Preislage 1.500,- bis 1.700,- Euronen?*
Sollten 2 Varianten sein: a) SLI-fähig  b) Crossfire-fähig

Bei Grafikkarten halte ich nichts von x2 Komponenten wegen der möglichen Microruckler, Karte sollte 1 GB Speicher haben.
Kühlung muss OK sein und das Ganze nicht zu laut.
Es geht mir nicht nur um WAR - will auch mal wieder bei AoC reinschauen und allgemein etwas zukunftsicher mit Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten sein.
Das sollte auch dabei sein: Soundkarte, Vista 64, Tastatur und Maus, 8 GB-RAM wegen Bildbearbeitung etc. die auch auf dem Rechner zum Teil läuft.

So, dann bin ich gespannt was ich an guten Tipps bekomme - vielleicht hat ja schon jemand sowas an System.
Für die Mühe schon mal vielen Dank!
Grüße Ice


----------



## painschkes (13. Oktober 2008)

_Nimm den 1350&#8364; PC - nimm anstatt der X2 ne GTX280 (  Klick mich  )

Schnelle 8GB Ram und nen SLI Mainboard. 

_


----------



## Klos1 (13. Oktober 2008)

LenoxMcDuff schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal versucht was um die 700 Euro zusammen zu stellen.
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 boxed, 6MB, LGA775, 64bit



Dieser Quadcore ist das letzte, was ich mir zum spielen kaufen würde. Im Cache beschnitten und von der Leistung in Sachen Spielen einen 8400 Dual nicht im Ansatz gewachsen.
Es ist halt ein Quad, daß war es dann aber auch schon.

@Icekiss: Warum willst du ein SLI- bzw. Crossfire-fähiges Board, wobei Crossfire ja die meisten guten Boards haben, wenn du X2-Produkte nicht magst?
Fakt ist, daß eine ATI4870X2 noch am wenigsten mit Mikroruckler zu kämpfen hat. Gegenüber einem Crossfire- oder SLI-Gespann wurden sie hier spürbar reduziert.


----------



## Amko (14. Oktober 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Bitte zeig mir mal eine Konfig für 600 Euro mit 8400er Dual und einer 4870 ATI. Habe das bei Hardwareversand.de mal versucht. Der Preis lag weit über 700 Euro.
> Also mach mal bitte und poste hier. Werde es dann selbstverständlich nochmal überprüfen.
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=pci7a.jpg

620 euro.

4870 gibts net zum auswählen Oo also hab ich die teureste 4850 genommen die ca dem preis entspricht

meinen tu ich die 4870 bevor die ersten flames kommen, blabla 4870 > 4850 usw ^^

an paar stellen gespart, aber hej isn 600 euro rechner und kein ´highend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rofl sry. falscher ram -.-
DEN HIER meinte ich dann komm ich auf die 600 euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (14. Oktober 2008)

So, ich hab mich ebenfalls nochmal schlau gemacht und für 611,52 EUR eine Monstermaschine zusammengestellt. Allerdings auf Mindfactory.de, d.h der Zusammenbau dort ist teuerer als bei hardwareversand. Lohnen tut sich das ganze für Selbstschrauber, die also KEINEN vorabzusammenbau wünschen.

Kurze Details :

CPU: *e8400*, 2x2GB Kingston DDR2 800, *4870*Club3D, 250GB Sata2, *500W* NT OCZ, *ASUS P5Q* mit p45 Chipsatz.
*
Preis = 611,52*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da Todesschleicher seinen Thread aber auch aktuell hält, so schätz ich ihn einfach mal ein. Sollte dies ne gute Hilfe sein. Vor allem da sich seine Preise einzig auf Hardwareversand.de beziehen, da die jungs dort den günstigsten Service für den kompl. Zusammenbau anbieten. 20EUR dort sind wirklich nicht zu toppen.

gruss
#poTTo


----------



## x3n0n (14. Oktober 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Da Todesschleicher seinen Thread aber auch aktuell hält, so schätz ich ihn einfach mal ein. Sollte dies ne gute Hilfe sein. Vor allem da sich seine Preise einzig auf Hardwareversand.de beziehen, da die jungs dort den günstigsten Service für den kompl. Zusammenbau anbieten. 20EUR dort sind wirklich nicht zu toppen.


Es waren bis Weihnachten 2007 sogar nur 10 €


----------



## Todesschleicher (17. Oktober 2008)

Danke an poTTo, hab deine Zusammenstellung mit Hinweisen übernommen und meinen eigenen 600€-Rechner überarbeitet


----------



## Rashdoc (18. Oktober 2008)

Mh, ich hätte ne Frage zu einem Fertig-PC, den ich im Internet gesehen habe und dachte, hier kann ich eine sinnvolle Antwort kriegen.

Mein momentaner PC gibt so langsam dem Geist auf und hatte mir überlegt, folgenden PC zu kaufen:
Intel-PC, jedoch mit diesen Speicher (2 mal) und diesen Netzteil

Das Problem is, das mir ein Arbeitskollege sagte, das diese Komponenten kurz gesagt Schrott seien und man die eigtl nicht gebrauchen kann (siehe Preis, ca 750€). 

Ich möchte mich jedoch nicht auf eine Meinung beschränken und meine Frage ist jetzt: würdet ihr diesen PC von den Komponenten empfehlen, würdet ihr bestimmte Teile austauschen oder würdet ihr sagen, ich soll die Finger davon lassen.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus für hilfreiche Antworten.

MFG Rash


----------



## Todesschleicher (18. Oktober 2008)

Da kann ich deinem Arbeitskollegen eingeschränkt recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Preis ist zwar für einen Fertig-Rechner angemessen, aber z.b. ist der Prozessor nutzlos, die Grafikkarte nicht so schnell wie eine HD4850/4870, das Netzteil wäre vollkommen oerpowered, das Mainboard ist Schwachsinn, das Gehäuse vermutlich zu teuer uvm.

Würde dir zu einem Mix aus dem 600€ und dem 700€-Rechner raten...oder gleich zum 700€-Rechner, damit hast du dann vorgesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashdoc (18. Oktober 2008)

danke für die schnelle Antwort

mh dann hatte der recht und es würde sich dann anscheinend auch nicht lohnen, die komponenten in dem shop auszutauschen.

Damit ich richtig liege, die Zusammenstellung von, z.B. den 750€ PC von dieser Seite oder der 700€ PC im ersten Post, damit würde ich auf der richtigen Seite stehen, wird der von diesem hardwareversand.de schon fertig zusammengebaut oder müsste ich den selbst zusammenschrauben?.

MFG Rash


----------



## painschkes (18. Oktober 2008)

_Rashdoc - ich rate dir von rocketPC sowas von ab.. mein aktuelle PC ist von da und ich hab ihn seit letztem Jahr (Juli ca.) musste seit dem 3x neues Netzteil reinbauen , die eingebaute Grafikkarte ("damals" ne 8800GTS 640M hatte schon von sich aus nen fehler etc etc.


Schau lieber hier im Thread nach und geh danach , wenn du was wissten willst - einfach fragen.

Stell ihn bei Hardwareversand zusammen , das ist mit das beste was du tun kannst ( die bauen den auch für 20&#8364; zusammen)_


----------



## Rashdoc (18. Oktober 2008)

ja von rocketpc werd ich auch ablassen nach Todesschleichers rat.

Die Komponenten, die in diesem Threat genannt werden, sei es der alle erste Beitrag oder dem letzten post von poTTo, die sind alle relativ aktuell und in dieser kombination zum zocken geeignet? 

Der Computer von LenoxMcDuff in Post #44 gefällt mir, wenn ich die Komponenten beim Versand eingebe, dann habe ich bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen immer nur einen Treffer (Ausnahmen: 2048MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400, wähle diesen, Club3D HD4850 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, wähle diesen


Mh dann wär eigtl. alles geklärt. Bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob ich ne 64 Bit Version von Windows XP für 4GB Ram brauche oder ob ich notgedrungen zu Vista greifen soll.

Vielen herzlichen dank, ich denke ich bin kurz vorm Zusammenstellen.
MFG Rash


----------



## painschkes (18. Oktober 2008)

_Kannst deine Zusammenstellung ja hier nochmal absegnen lassen , und dann haste sicherlich viel Spass damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rashdoc (18. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kannst deine Zusammenstellung ja hier nochmal absegnen lassen , und dann haste sicherlich viel Spass damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Öhm ja, also ich verstehe jetzt leider nicht, was du mit absegnen meinst ^^" aber ich denke, wenn du mir viel Spass damit wünschst und keine ironie in dem satz vorhanden ist, dann is die zusammenstellung von LenoxMcDuff im post #44 ok. 

ich zitier den post jedoch nochmal ^^


> Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 boxed, 6MB, LGA775, 64bit
> ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX
> Coolermaster Hyper TX2
> 2 x 2048MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400
> ...



Falls sich einer die Zeit nehmen kann/will, kann er sich die Einzelheiten dazu ja genau ansehen und dann seine Meinung äußern, ansonsten würde ich den PC dann so zusammenstellen lassen und mir *Windows XP Professional* drauf packen.

MFG Rash


----------



## painschkes (18. Oktober 2008)

_Also wenn du ihn "nur" zum zocken nimmst , würd ICH lieber nen E8400 nehmen.

Aber das ist Geschmackssache.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rashdoc (19. Oktober 2008)

mh naja hauptsächlich zum zocken, ja, der wird natürlich dann auch evtl mal benutzt, um word docs zu schreiben oder irgendwelche datenbanken zu schreiben oder sonstiges, weiß halt noch nicht was ich für meine spätere ausbildung brauche.

und zu dem Prozessor: der, den du mir empfohlen hast, hat ja "nur" nen dual core, der vorherige jedoch nen quad core, wäre es eigtl nicht besser, den quad zu nehmen? ich hab da leider nicht viel ahnung von

Mh ja ansonsten werde ich den pc dann heute abend so bestellen mit allen vorschlägen und dann beten ^^

MFG Rash


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2008)

_Der Quad ist aufjeden Fall Zukunftssicherer , aber ich hol mir nächste Woche für meinen neuen PC den E8400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rashdoc (19. Oktober 2008)

na jut, dann ist dieses thema ja gegessen, dann hole ich mir den quad.

Dann bedanke ich mich herzlichst bei allen für euren Rat.

MFG Rash


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (19. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Der Quad ist aufjeden Fall Zukunftssicherer , aber ich hol mir nächste Woche für meinen neuen PC den E8400
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich gehe bei meiner Zusammenstellung auch etwas von meinen eigenen Gewohnheiten aus, mein PC ist ja nicht nur eine bessere Spielekonsole, sondern er sollte auch für andere Möglichkeiten offen sein.

Wenn man jetzt aktuell nur einen zum spielen braucht würde ich auch zu einem E8400 raten, da die Duos mitlerweile sehr günstig sind und zur Not könnte man dann Ende nächsten Jahres auf einen Quad umrüsten, die dann auch wieder günstiger sind.

Ich habe ja auch darauf hingewiesen das wenn ich mir jetzt einen neuen PC kaufen würde gleich den Q9550 nehmen würde, der aktuell zwar noch recht teuer ist aber dafür ist man für die nächsten Jahre erstmal abgesichert.

Der Q9300 ist da quasi ein Kompromiss zwischen Preis und Zukunftsicherheit, außerdem wird man auch bei spielen sicher keine Einbußen hinnehmen müssen.


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2008)

_Deshalb hab ich ihm ja auch ne gesagt nimm dies und das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nehm für mich den E8400 weil er zum Spielen einfach SUPER ist.

Wenn später die Spiele nen Quad unterstützen , werd ich mir sicher auch einen holen.

Aber jetzt , erstmal nen DualCore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rashdoc (19. Oktober 2008)

mh, der Q9550 soll zukunftssicher sein, das is ja ein quad core, nur is halt die sache, was mir durch den post erst wieder einfällt:
wie sieht die kompatibilität zu spielen aus (bevorzugt wow+bc+wotlk)? 

es würde mir ja nicht sonderlich viel bringen, wenn ich nen "high end pc" mit nen quad core besitze, wenn die meisten spiele damit gar nicht oder nur eingeschränkt laufen.

mh ich hab ja noch ein bisschen zeit bis zum neuen addon, ich kann mir das ja mal alles durch den kopf gehen lassen.

MFG Rash


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2008)

_Also eines der ersten Spiele das nen Quad unterstützen soll ist FarCry 2 , nun - wenn das "schon" 4 Kerne ausnutzt , fragt sich wie lange es dauert bis es nurnoch so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn nen Quad dann nimm lieber den Q9550 - der fix unterwegs sein und naja , Quad halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiss leider nicht wieviel % "langsamer" der Q9300 ist.. von daher will ich nix falsches sagen._


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (20. Oktober 2008)

Rashdoc schrieb:


> mh, der Q9550 soll zukunftssicher sein, das is ja ein quad core, nur is halt die sache, was mir durch den post erst wieder einfällt:
> wie sieht die kompatibilität zu spielen aus (bevorzugt wow+bc+wotlk)?
> 
> es würde mir ja nicht sonderlich viel bringen, wenn ich nen "high end pc" mit nen quad core besitze, wenn die meisten spiele damit gar nicht oder nur eingeschränkt laufen.



Die Spiele laufen alle mit einem QuadCore, die Frage ist immer nur, nutzen sie die 4 Kerne auch und das ist im Moment eben nicht so. Du wirst WOW/WAR oder andere aktuelle Spiele dennoch flüssig spielen können, dafür reicht die Leistung allemal.

Zum Vergleich mit dem Q9550 hier:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,657797/T...0_im_PCGH-Test/

Wie gesagt es gäbe auch dir Möglichkeit jetzt einen E8400 zu nehmen und dann irgendwann auf einen Q9550 aufzurüsten wenn dieser billiger ist und nächstes Jahr die Spiele kommen die alle 4 Kerne nutzen. Schaut man sich die Ankündigungen diverser Puplisher an wird es schnell Standard die Quads zu unterstützen. Jedoch wird man noch eine ganze weile auch mit den Duos gute Leistungen sehen können.


----------



## Todesschleicher (20. Oktober 2008)

Die Kompatibilität ist immer dieselbe. 
Zur Leistung kann ich sagen:

PCGH sagt zu WoW + BC aufm SOnnenbrunnenplateau bei
-4GB Ram
-Geforce GTX 280

auf 1280x1.024 mit maximalen Details

Bei den hier zur Auswahl stehenden CPUs:
Core 2 Duo E8400 (135 Euro)  durchschnittlich 138fps
Core 2 Quad Q9550 (260 Euro) durchschnittlich 135fps
Core 2 Quad Q9300 (220 Euro ca.), der Q9300 ist nicht im Benchmark drin 125fps

Das bedeutet bei allen PCs perfekte Spielbarkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich würde dir bei purem Zocken und bei normalen Desktopanwendungen zum C2D E8400 raten, da er immer noch mehr SPieleleistung bringt und in nächster Zeit auch nicht ins Stottern kommt....auch nicht bei Far Cry 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashdoc (20. Oktober 2008)

mh ja den E8400 hatte ich mjir auch überlegt, es muss ja nur ein pc sein, der relativ schnell bei spielen und schreiben von word dokumenten is, von daher reicht das aus

Ne dann bestell ich den so wie ich es für richtig halt.

Ahja, wenn man bei hardwareversand bestellt, können die den auch gegen eine geringe gebühr auch direkt zusammenschrauben oder liege ich hier falsch? ich mein ich hatte das hier gelesen.

MFG Rash


----------



## painschkes (20. Oktober 2008)

_Ja die bauen den zusammen , das sogar TipTop - Kabel schön zusammengebunden usw..

Kostet dann 20€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum vergleich.. bei Alternate (falls ich noch richtig informiert bin) 79€.._


----------



## Todesschleicher (20. Oktober 2008)

Schnell beim Spielen und in Office?

Nimm den E8400, der ist schon deutlich schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashdoc (20. Oktober 2008)

ja ichhatte auch vor den e8400 zu nehmen ^^ es is ja auch nicht nur office, sondern auch mal was mit xampp oder mal musik konvertieren/abspielen, multimedia halt. 

ich bestell den pc jetzt, damit dieses threat nicht noch voller wird ^^

und nochmals vielen dank an euch 3 für eure tollen tipps.

MFG Rash


----------



## heinzelmännchen (22. Oktober 2008)

endlich ein Thread zu diesem Thema der frei von flames ist und wo man Hilfe von schlauen Leuten bekommt^^

ich hab da auch mal ne Frage: mein PC ist 3 oder 4 jahre alt, und er fängt schon an, in WoW rum zulaggen wie sau...^^

Ist es sinnvoller, sich von Grund auf einen neuen PC zu kaufen, oder seinen alten PC aufzurüsten, also nur die Teile auszutauschen wie Graka und Mainboard usw. ? 

danke im vorraus


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Naja , erstmal kommt es drauf an was du noch Spielst , nur wegen WoW würde ich keinen kompletten PC kaufen.. eher Aufrüsten , aber wenn du vor hast was neues / mehr zu zocken , dann würd ich vllt über nen komplett Kauf nachdenken.

Kannst ja mal schreiben wieviel Geld du zur verfügung hättest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## heinzelmännchen (22. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ich möchte eher langfristig meinen PC aufwerten, und da weiß man ja nie, was in ein paar jahren kommt und was man da so spielt, also sollte er schon etwas zukunftssicher sein^^


Der Preisrahmen, hm, 500€ bis 700€ sind shcon drin


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Dann kann ich dir die 700€ Variante hier aufm Thread ans Herz legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## heinzelmännchen (22. Oktober 2008)

okay, dann werde ich den thread im auge behalten und dann mal in richtung weihnachten mir einen neuen PC gönnen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


danke für die schnellen antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2008)

_Kein Problem , warte selber auf ne Antwort aber iwie mag sich keiner melden... <(o.0<)

&#8364; : Meiner wird nächste Woche jetzt auch endlich bestellt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe hier noch eine Zusammenstellung im WoWforum gefunden:
Könnt es euch mal ansehen, ich fands eigentlich sehr gut und preislich auch I.O.
Nur ich würde die 260 NVIDIA gegen die 4870 tauschen.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,661819/N...ort_verfuegbar/

Ich meine den Intel-PC

Folgende Optimierungen:
Die 2x 1024 MB RAM tauschen durch 2x2048 MB Corsair DDR2800-RAM
Die 260 kann durch eine 4870 getauscht werden.
Und die 320 würde ich gegen eine 500er Samsung oder gar 1000er Samsung tauschen.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Maruh (25. Oktober 2008)

grüss euch,

Ich habe grade vor, mir den 700-Euro-Rechner zusammenzukramen, nur habe ich zu der GraKa 

"HIS HD 4850 IceQ4" 

eine Frage: Da gibt es 2 Varianten, zum einen die 512 MB, zum anderen eine 1024 MB-Version. Welche ist denn in eurer Auflistung berücksichtigt? Oder ist es egal, welche der beiden Versionen in eurer Zusammenstellung vorkommt? =)

Danke für eure Antworten, 
ein noch unbeholfener Bastlernuub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (25. Oktober 2008)

_Ich denke es wird die mit 512 sein - aber der Aufpreis zu einer mit 1024 ist nicht sehr hoch , von daher musst du wissen was du lieber magst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1024 lohnt sich zwar erst in hohen Auflösungen aber.. wieso für nen paar Euro mehr nicht mitnehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Todesschleicher (27. Oktober 2008)

Auf Hinweis von aseari, habe ich meinen SCHWERWIEGENDEN Rechtschreibfehler

Ich hatte beim 1000€-PC Skythe anstatt Scythe geschrieben

Wundervoll zu wissen, dass die Posts so eingehend gelesen werden :/


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2008)

_Naja , ob nu Skythe oder Scythe ist ziemlich wurscht - leute Fragen eh nach bevor sie Kaufen , da wird das dann schon auffliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Todesschleicher (27. Oktober 2008)

Das war auch mit einem Hauch Ironie geschrieben


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2008)

_Weiss ich doch , aber ich wollte mal wieder mitspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hardwareversand hat doch ne Klatsche , oder is das mal wieder nur bei mir so? -_-

Ich ruf grad an weil ich kein 700W Netzteil zu na 4870 haben will , meint der : Ja der Konfigurator ist der beste , der zeigt nur Sachen an die Kompatibel sind und was weiss ich was der fürn Schwachsinn geredet hat.. 


Boah bin auf 180 -.-*_


----------



## Todesschleicher (27. Oktober 2008)

Hohle Nuss beim Support? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab anstelle einer HD4870X2 jetzt eine GTX280 beim 1.350€-Rechner drin, da die Radeon Mikroruckler macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2008)

_Ja hab ich auch mitgekriegt >_<

Naja , ja glaube der war seeehr hohl..

Werd morgen mal zum Laden bei mir um die Ecke flitzen schauen ob er die hier hat  Klick mich gaaaanz dolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nimm doch für den 1350&#8364; PC die hier :  Klick! ?_


----------



## Kaaper (28. Oktober 2008)

so ich hab mir da auch mal was zusammengestellt und wollt wissen was ihr davon haltet

bitte nehmt mich nicht zu sehr auseinander ^^

Mainboard
Asus P5Q PRO

CPU
Intel® Core 2 Duo E8400

CPU Lüfter
Scythe Kama Cross

Grafik
HIS HD4850 IceQ 4

Arbeitsspeicher
Kingston HyperX DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit

Netzteil
Corsair CMPSU-520HX

Gehäuse
NZXT Guardian 921

Festplatte
Samsung HD753LJ 750 GB

Laufwerk
Samsung SH-S223Q      2x
(ich bin 3 Laufwerke gewöhnt aber hier reichen 2)
eine dumme frage mit dvd brenner konnt man doch auch cds brennen oder? ^^

Soundkarte
Terratec Aureon 5.1

Zusätzlich
SCM SwapBox PCMCIA Reader
(für meine UMTS Karte)

Betriebssystem
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Basic 32-Bit
(ja ich weiß das man für 4GB Arbeitsspeicher 64 bit haben sollte aber mir reicht es vorerst so)

bei Alternate alles in allem zu
1.004,45 €

gibts da noch besser möglichkeiten die evtl. billiger sind oder geht das so in Ordnung?

wo find ich bei alternate die option zum vormontieren? oder wird das am schluss der bestellung gefragt?

und ja ich möchte bei Alternate bleiben mir reicht der shop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2008)

_Sieht eigentlich recht Ordentlich aus , nur ich würd gleich 64bit Vista nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und , bei Alternate ist der Zusammenbau ziemlich teuer.. vllt wäre Hardwareversand ne Alternative für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (28. Oktober 2008)

Hmm ich wunder mich gerade das bei einem Budget von 1000 Euro nur ein Rechner mit einem Duo und einer 4850 raus kommt.

Sparen könnte man am Gehäuse und der Soundkarte. Gehäuse ist sicher ansichtssache, meine Rechner stehen unter dem Tisch oder sonst in einer Ecke, bei mir muss das Gehäuse nicht toll aussehen oder leuchten sondern nur praktisch sein, aber wie gesagt, ansichtssache.

Soundkarte empfinde ich in den meisten Fällen als überflüssig, der OnBoard Sound reicht voll aus, es sei denn man arbeitet professionell mit Musik oder hat ein aufwendiges Boxensystem angeschlossen das die Karte nutzt.

Was hast du denn gegen 64 Bit Windows, gegen 4GB hast du doch sicher auch nichts. Ich sehe da keinen Grund warum man es nicht nimmt wenn man schon neu ein Betriebssystem kauft, warum dann nicht das passende.

Vielleicht liegt der Preis ja auch bei Alternate, die sind ja bekanntlich etwas teurer als die Konkurrenz. Vielleicht gibst du die gleiche Zusammenstellung mal bei einem anderen Händler ein und vergleichst die Preise, es sei denn du bist irgendwie am Umsatz bei Alternate beteiligt, Familienmitglied arbeitet dort, die Firma gehört dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... oder sonst einen Grund unbedingt dort zu kaufen.

Ach und ja, DVD Brenner können auch CDs brennen.


----------



## Kaaper (28. Oktober 2008)

hm ok bin schon immer bei Alternate und wollt nicht bei noch einem shop angemeldet sein (wegen einer bestellung) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin halt damit zufrieden

zu 64 Bit ich dachte da ist das mit der treiber unterstützung usw. noch nicht optimal (halt hören sagen)

zur Soundkarte, noch steht da nix vernünftiges aber das soll sich dann auch noch ändern
man muss sich ja schließlich erstmal die Vorraussetzungen schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum Gehäuse ich finds super, gab zwar optisch noch bessere aber die hatten keine guten materialen, was man so aus den kommentaren lesen konnte oder waren einfach etwas zu teuer ^^


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2008)

_Ich bin froh mit dem hier (bzw erst am Freitag.. maaaaan warten.. ich hasse es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

 Klick mich! ?

Zu Vista 64bit kannst du jetzt schon beherzigt greifen..

Und Soundkarte.. naja hat Lenox schon gesagt , aber muss ja jeder selber wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kaaper (28. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich bin froh mit dem hier (bzw erst am Freitag.. maaaaan warten.. ich hasse es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



grml heute vormittag war das Antec Gehäuse noch auf 4-5 Tage jetzt innerhalb von 24h ^^

ok da ändert sich evtl. dann noch was 

und zum 64 Bit ma sehen aber ich bin ja schonmal froh das die Hardware stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. Oktober 2008)

Naja, wie gesagt, bei dem Preis ist viel mehr drin, wenn du bei Hardwareversand bestellst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die Soundkarte kenn ich nicht mal, wenn Soundkarte, dann Creative X-Fi Extreme Music 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich setz mich mal ran und mach dir den Rechner fertig...

Soo, das hätten wir...

Prozessor:
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 
-150,00 Euro

Prozessorkühler:
Scythe Mugen
-30,45 Euro

Festplatte:
Samsung SpinPoint F1 750GB
-67,02 Euro

Gehäuse:
Antec Nine Hundred
-87,75 Euro

Netzteil:
Corsair VX550W
-65,27 Euro

Grafikkarte:
Powercolor Radeon HD4870 PCS+ 512 MB
-212,89 Euro

Laufwerke:
Samsung SH223Q Bare Schwarz x 2
-45,04 Euro

Mainboard:
ASUS P5Q Pro
-118,55 Euro

Arbeitsspeicher:
4 x  Kingston HyperX DDR2-800 CL4
-71,88 Euro

Soundkarte:
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer
-56,24

Betriebssystem:
Windows Vista Home Premium 64 Bit
-84,89

Rechner-Zusammenbau:
-19,99 Euro


Insgesamt 1.009,97 Euro bei www.hardwareversand.de

Änderungen zu deinem:

-Schnellere Grafikkarte
-Anderer Prozessorkühler mit gleicher Leistung
-Anderes Gehäuse...kannst auch ein NZXT nehmen, das von dir angegebene hab ich nicht gefunden/esehen
-Vermutlich schnellerer RAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Bessere Soundkarte
-Rechner-Zusammenbau schon drin
-Windows Vista Home Premium 64 Bit anstelle von Home Basic 32 Bit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und das bei gleichem Preis...und der Service ist genauso gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (28. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Naja, wie gesagt, bei dem Preis ist viel mehr drin, wenn du bei Hardwareversand bestellst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh super thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hätt ich jetzt gar nicht mit gerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

ok Überzeugt wieder ein Shop mehr mit meiner Adresse ^^


----------



## Kaaper (28. Oktober 2008)

ok aber ich find bei HwV

Powercolor Radeon HD4870 PCS+ 512 MB

nicht

dafür dann lieber die ICEQ oder kommt deine angegeben erst später?

Prozessor Kühler ebenfalls nicht



Zusätzlich
SCM SwapBox PCMCIA Reader
(für meine UMTS Karte)

das brauch ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wo find ich solche extra sachen?


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. Oktober 2008)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...44&agid=717

Die Grafikkarte

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...74&agid=669

Der Prozikühler

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articlesear...mp;search.sKey=

Hier findest du Cardreader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (28. Oktober 2008)

thx und wie bekomm ich die in meinen konfigurator? ^^

sry seh da im mom noch nicht durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. Oktober 2008)

Also...

Grafikkarte:

PC-Komponenten -> Grafikkarten -> ATI -> PCI-E -> Hersteller auswählen: TUL (Das sind die Powercolors) -> Nach unten scrollen und die Powercolor HD4870 suchen


Prozessorkühler:

PC-Komponenten -> CPU -> CPU-Kühler/-Lüfter -> Hersteller auswählen: Scythe -> Da den Zweiten


Cardreader:

Laufwerke -> Kartenleser -> Deinen Favoriten raussuchen


----------



## Kaaper (28. Oktober 2008)

hm ok thx ich werd mich ran setzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nethaniel (28. Oktober 2008)

Großes Dankeschön an Todesschleicher werde mich wohl von Deinem 400 Euronen PC inspirieren lassen
und z.b: das Dvd-Laufwerk weglassen und dafür vll in andere Teile etwas mehr investieren

Finde es wirklich super, dass Du Dir hier die Mühe machst, wodurch der "Laie" [sowie ICH ^^ ] einen anspruchsvollen und kompetenten Leitfaden zu Verfügung gestellt bekommt!! 


=)


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. Oktober 2008)

Das geht runter wie Öl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freut mich dass ich dir helfen kann...der Rechner ist dann aber keine Übergranate, das ist dir hoffentlich klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nethaniel (29. Oktober 2008)

Hmm ja dem bin ich mir schon bewusst, bin aber auch nicht so der ultra Grafik-Fetischist ;-)

Außerdem wird der PC dann zu ca. 70 % "Buissiness-Zeugs" genutzt und die restlichen Prozent nur mit Spielen von Games wie WoW oder Lotro / War.

Ich denke eine einigermaßen ansehnliche Grafik kann ich dann doch schon erwarten bei den Spielen ( ich weiß da gibt es jetzt keine Pauschal-Antwort drauf), wichtig war mir jedoch nochmal ein ausdrückliches Lob Dir hier zu lassen, weil ich Deine Arbeit wirklich als sehr sehr hilfreich empfinde !

So long,


Gruß,

Netha


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. Oktober 2008)

Business in welchem Rahmen?

Eventuell lassen sich da mit einigen Einsparungen noch 4 Kerne reinbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nethaniel (29. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Business in welchem Rahmen?
> 
> Eventuell lassen sich da mit einigen Einsparungen noch 4 Kerne reinbringen
> 
> ...




Mit der Anschaffung werde ich noch bis nach Weihnachten warten und
mit Business meinte ich, in allererster Linie,  meine studentischen Unterlagen und Projekte ( werde Grundschullehrer , also keine IT oder ähnliche Anwendungsgebiete ) =)

Fänds aber super wenn ich wirklich anfange mit dem Zusammensuchen der verschiedenen Komponenten, wenn ich mich einfach per PN bei Dir vergewissern könnte bzw. das ganze dann absegnen lassen könnte.
Muss mich nur leider noch in Geduld üben ;-/


----------



## Falathrim (30. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist Todesschleicher revived -.-

Witze sind schließlich eines Bans würdig


----------



## painschkes (30. Oktober 2008)

_Lol lol lol - was war´n los? o_o_


----------



## Falathrim (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich will nicht drüber reden...wenn dus nachgucken willst...

Der "Welcher Film bin ich"-Thread

Seite 290

Da wo Charcharoth mit seinem Banhammer zugeschlagen hat...das Quote

Manchen ist mein Humor wohl zu schwarz


----------



## painschkes (30. Oktober 2008)

_Ui , der Satz war schon krass - aber ICH weiss das es nur Spass war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nethaniel (30. Oktober 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hier ist Todesschleicher revived -.-
> 
> Witze sind schließlich eines Bans würdig




wb   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gesaa (31. Oktober 2008)

Die Idee mit einer Rechnerzusammenstellung find ich ja schon mal gut, allerdings müsste da Regelmäßig aktualisiert werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem kann das geflame ganz schon auf den Geist gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich könnte genauso wetten das absolut jeder Thread infiziert ist (insg.3 Seiten Beiträge sind minimun =P)


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2008)

_Wird aktuell Gehalten - zurzeit ist einfach NOCH nichts neues erschienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw.. MEIN NEUER PC IST DAAAA!!!!!1111 ( nur hab ich grad noch keinen Sound.. hoffe ich krieg das ma wieder hin  )_


----------



## Falathrim (31. Oktober 2008)

Gesaa schrieb:


> Die Idee mit einer Rechnerzusammenstellung find ich ja schon mal gut, allerdings müsste da Regelmäßig aktualisiert werden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Muss mal schauen wie ich das mache...
Vermutlich mach ich den Thread demnächst mal neu, damit ich wieder editieren kann...
Als ich mal Charchi gefragt habe, wo ich den Banhammer herbekomme, hab ich das anders gemeint -.-


Gratz painschkes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Treiber etc. auf dem neuesten Stand?^^


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2008)

_Joa - ich hab den PC doch gleich beim Laden hier bei mir gekauft.. haben gleich alles geuppt..

Nur hatte er einen Fehler.. der Techniker hatte ihn auf 4.1Ghz übertacktet.. hat sich immer aufgehangen - jetzt hab ich ihn runtergetacktet und er rennt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: Lade heute abend mal nen Bildchen hoch - wenn er schön Blinkt.._


----------



## Cold_Breaker (31. Oktober 2008)

Habe auch mal ein Pc Konfigurit. Und wolte fragen was man dort noch verbessern könnte oder ob er so gut genug ist. Der Preis solte so bei 900-1000€ liegen.

Prozessor:
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Box 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit

Prozessorkühler:
Scythe Mugen

Gehäuse:
Antec Twelve Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil

Netzteil:
BE Quiet! Straight Power 500 Watt / BQT E6

Mainboard:
ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX

Grafikkarte:
Club3D HD4850 IDP 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCI-Express

Arbeitsspeicher:
2x2048MB KHX CL5 DDR2 800 HyperX-Kit

Festplatte:
Samsung HD103UJ 1TB 32MB SATA II

Laufwerk:
2xSamsung SH-223Q Retail lightscribe


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2008)

_Super Zusammenstelllung aber ich würd vllt 2 Sachen tauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Prozessorkühler:* Würde ich den hier nehmen - hab ich in meinem heute angekommenen Antec 1200 auch drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (leuchtet auch blau)

 Klick mich! ?

Und als *Grafikkarte* die hier - läuft suuuuper nice bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und vor allem - Schön Kühl.)

 Klick mich! _


----------



## Asoriel (31. Oktober 2008)

painschkes ich würde beim Lüfter wenn dann zur Kupferversion greifen, sprich zum CNPS 8700, für das Geld aber eher noch zum Zalman CNPS 9700 LED welcher auch beleuchtet ist. Kühlleistung hat der Scythe Mugen mehr, wenn auch nicht arg viel, daher hab ich persönlich zum Mugen gegriffen, ich hab mich da recht intensiv damit beschäftigt als ich mir den zugelegt hab. Nur was ich dann im Nachhinein etwas entäuscht feststellen musste ist, dass er einen ziemlich großen Teil meines Fensters bedeckt. Bei (lautlosen) 55% Laufleistungläuft mein Prozessor (Q9550 NICHT OC) bei unglaublichen 24°C, bei Last steigt die Temperatur normal nie über 38°C, und das obwohl ich noch ein recht altes Gehäuse mit nur einem 80mm Lüfter hab (AC 8L)

Ach btw: Zusammenstellung halte ich auch für super, nur würde mir ein Laufwerk reichen, ansonsten gibts nix zu meckern. Damit kannst du viel Spaß haben.


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2008)

_Naja , ändern lässt sich nix mehr - er steht hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin aber auch super zufrieden so._


----------



## Wagga (31. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe den Boxed genommen, da ich noch nie gemoddet habe, hauptsache die Kiste
läuft und bringt ihre Leistung in Office/Finanzsoftware/WoW muss nicht gut aussehen ,da der unterm Tisch steht, obwohl ichs machen könnte da die sehende Seite durchsichtig ist.
Die Soundkarteaufsatz leuchtet schön blau.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## blowfish83 (1. November 2008)

Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot?
One komplett


----------



## painschkes (1. November 2008)

_Sieht schon schick aus - aber ich halte immernoch nicht viel von Komplett PC´s - wart aber lieber bis andere ihre Meinung äussern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wielage (1. November 2008)

blowfish83 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot?
> One komplett




ganz ehrlich, tus nich!
xmx ist eine von den Firmen die sich alle paar Monate umbennen, damit keiner die vielen schlechten bewertungen sieht
Google man n bisschen nach der Firma und zack hast du das Ergebnis. übertacktete PCs würd ich sowieso nich kaufen, da die einfach viel schneller im Ars** sind.

und ich halte übrigens auch nix von PC-Paketen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG

Wielage


----------



## blowfish83 (1. November 2008)

Wielage schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, tus nich!
> xmx ist eine von den Firmen die sich alle paar Monate umbennen, damit keiner die vielen schlechten bewertungen sieht
> Google man n bisschen nach der Firma und zack hast du das Ergebnis. übertacktete PCs würd ich sowieso nich kaufen, da die einfach viel schneller im Ars** sind.
> 
> ...



Hmm was würdest du mir dann Prei Leistungmässig in dieser Preisklasse empfehlen - Will auf jeden Fall ein System wo ich die nächsten 2 Jahre ok damit unterwegs bin.


----------



## Falathrim (1. November 2008)

Was findest du in diesem Thread? 
Genau.

Stells dir so wie im zweiten Post auf www.hardwareversand.de zusammen, die bauens dir zusammen, installieren nach Wunsch auch Vista, und du bist die nächsten 2-3 Jahre mehr als gut dabei


----------



## Cold_Breaker (3. November 2008)

Gibt es diese Grafikkarte Xpertvision/Palit HD4870 Sonic Dual Edition auch auf  www.hardwareversand.de. Weil ich habe  die noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2008)

_Nein da gibts sie nicht , aber bei Alternate kannst du nichts falsch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wielage (3. November 2008)

@ TE:
Kommt zu deiner PC-Zusammenstellung ne Aktualisierung 11/12 2008? Weil haben wa jetzt ja :-P
Würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen.

@Thema:
Was is der wirklich Unterschied zum 600er und 700er? Weil kann mich nicht entscheiden, natürlich würde ich beim 700er z.B. Festplatte auf 320-500 GB absetzen, und noch ne externe für 500GB holen (keine fragen, die brauch ich einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), außerdem brauch ich noch ne Maus, evtl. tastatur, Bildschirm(e), das ganze sollte aber nich 800€ überschneiden (Bildschirm(e) nur der 2.te im Preis da ich erstmal meinen alten Röhri benutze)
ABer ist es sinnvoll sich nen Quad Prozessor bei dem Preis zu holen oder totaler schwachsinn?

Außerdem wollte ich dann noch fragen, ob du vllt. als anhängsel untendrunter noch so Tastatur, TFT, MAus, etc. als Vorschlag dranhängen könntest.

Eine frage hab ich dann auch noch: PAsst in das Mainboard vom 700er überhaupt 4x1 Gb Ram rein?, weil ich dachte es gibt imma nur (standart) 2 RAM-Plätze

mfG 

Wielage

(ja ich weiß das ich unübersichtlich schreibe^^)


----------



## Falathrim (3. November 2008)

Zuerst mal: Die PCs sind noch vollkommen aktuell, da hat sich nix getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prozessor
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (boxed)
Mainboard
Asus P5Q Pro
RAM
2x2GB G.Skill DDR2-800
Festplatte
320GB Samsung
Grafikkarte
Palit/Xpertvision Sonic Dual HD4870
Laufwerk
LG GH20NS15
Gehäuse
Antec Three Hundred
Netzteil
OCZ StealthXStream 500W



Nehmen wir mal den als Beispiel.

Komm ich auf ca. 700 Euro bei Mindfactory. (o.0)
Ist uns zu viel. Also nehmen wir statt der HD4870 eine HD4850 IceQ4. Sind wir bei 650 Euro.
Ohne Zusammenbau, dafür müsstest du einen Freund fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bildschirm, Tastatur und Maus...

Da muss man wohl Abstriche machen...
Nen netten 19-Zöller kriegst du für knapp 100 Euro...ist aber eigentlich für heutige Verhältnisse zu klein. Deswegen bin ich mal dreist und packe den
22" Iiyama ProLite E2202WSV-B2
rein...dann sind wir aber leider auch auf 820 Euro...

Tastatur scheinst du ja weiterverwenden zu können...
dann kommt noch eine 
Logitech MX518 dazu
Die kostet dann 30 Euro...dann bist du auf ca 850 Euro...


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2008)

_w00t?! Wie er meine Graka nimmt :>

SAU! Und den RAM habsch auch drin.. du bist ja mies.. xD_


----------



## Falathrim (3. November 2008)

Naja...die Palit gibts bei Mindfactory für 223 Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der RAM ist auch günstig


----------



## Wielage (3. November 2008)

also alles in allem find ich die zsmstellung gut, bzw. ich denke 850 wird passen, evtl. werd ich mir den bildschirm erst zu weihnachten wünschen (ich bin kind ich darf das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und 680, da kann ich mir nochma überlegen ob ich mir noch ne andere tastatur kaufe, 2ter bildschirm, evtl aber noch die hardware minimal höher ansetze, was ich aber nicht denke :-P
PC-Zusammenbauen hab ich jetzt nicht son großen bock, von weg kA was zu installieren^^

mh..da fällt mir grade ein ich brauch nochn betriebssystem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das muss ich mir auch noch kaufen und rechne ca. 100&#8364; dazu...

dann ist natürlich noch die frage: Wo bestellen?
HArdwareversand? Mindfactory? Sonst wo?
GEbt ma tipps^^

mfG

Wielage

//edit: full quote weg^^


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2008)

_Es kommt immer drauf an.. Hardwareversand ist natürlich Preiswerter als zb. Alternate - hat aber manche Sachen nicht auf Lager und umgekehrt...

Ich hab meinen jetzt doch bei mir in der Nähe zusammenschrauben lassen.. denn.. falls doch mal was ist , kann ich immer gleich hingehen und muss ihn nicht zurückschicken etc pp.


Vista Home Premium (64bit) kostet in etwa 85€.. kommt immer drauf an wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Wielage (3. November 2008)

mh..hab vergessen zu sagen: Ich will XP^^
Weil bei Vista gibt es ja auch häufiger probleme, und mitm Wlan gibts z.b. laptop meiner schwester probleme
außerdem is schonmal passiert, aufer Lan, alle hatten Xp, einer Vista, und der konnte nicht auf useren CSS server draufzugreifen, bzw. hat ihn net gefunden. Außerdem haben viele ihn im Netzwerk net gefunden...also is für mich eher so XP angesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei Hardwareversand würd ich auch gerne kaufen, weil ich die seite einfach schöner finde :-P
nein, kA, aber ich glaub laut den paar sachen die ich gesucht habe, ist hardwareversand n bissl günstiger


----------



## Falathrim (3. November 2008)

Ises auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn du XP noch hast, kannst du die Version einfach noch weiterbenutzen.
Frei im Handel gibts XP eigentlich nicht mehr...allerhöchstens noch Restposten und auf einigen Netbooks findest dus noch...


----------



## Wielage (3. November 2008)

Fällt mir so spontan ein: 
-Brauch ich nich auch nochn Lüfter bzw. CPU-Lüfter, oder is das egal?
-Soundkarte is im Mainboard enthalten oder?^^

//edit: Nach langem Überlegen, das Gehäuse
 da is dann schon n lüster eingebaut hab ich gelesen^^ aber wegen cpu lüfter dann die frage


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2008)

_Schickes Gehäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mich für´s Antec 1200 entschieden.. einfach super cool - vor allem , hab ich mir noch nen blau Leuchtenden CPU-Lüfter reingepackt und.. am liebsten würd ich mit meinem PC ganz viele MiniPC´s machen und dann.. was weiss ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--

Standartlüfter reicht - extra Lüfter wäre zu Empfehlen beim Übertackten oder beim Modden ( blau / grün oder andere Farben) Leuchten.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wielage (3. November 2008)

Oke, dank guter Hilfe und Tipps hab ich mir jetzt hier meinen PC zusammengestellt:

Motherboard:
Asus P5Q Pro

Grafikkarte:
9800 GTX

Gehäuse:
Aerocool

Laufwerk:
LG GH20N

Festplatte:
320 GB Samsung

CPU:
Duo E8500

Netzteil:
OCZ 500W

RAM:
2x2GB

Der PC kostet bei Hardwareversand ca. 670&#8364;


Der PC ist als Tipp gedacht für Forum-User^^



mfG

Wielage


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2008)

_Hm wenn Quad dann nen Aktuelleren.. ich würd jetzt den E8400 - hab ich bei mir auch drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rest ist gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausser vllt , ne 4870 der 4850 aber ich denke das sprengt deinen Preisrahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shivâ (9. November 2008)

Wie man es sich wohl denken kann, wollte ich mir ein neuen Rechner für WoW und das kommende
Addon anschaffen. Geplant sind so 700Euro ca. was würdet ihr mir denn nun empfehlen, wenn ihr
gleich heute noch bestellen würdet? (Was eigentlich auch der Fall ist)

PS: Natürlich schon zusammengebaut.


----------



## painschkes (9. November 2008)

_Sowas hier? :>

*
CPU:*
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 =  Klick mich! 
*
Kühler:
*Alpenföhn "Groß Glockner" =  Klick mich! 

*Festplatte:*
Samsung HD502IJ, 500GB = Klick mich! 

*Netzteil:*
BE Quiet! Straight Power 500 Watt =  Klick mich! 

*Gehäuse:*
Antec Three Hundred =  Klick mich! 

*Mainboard:*
ASUS P5Q Pro =  Klick mich! 
*
RAM:*
4096MB-Kit Corsair TWIN2X =  Klick mich! 
*
Grafikkarte:*
Club3D HD4850 IDP 512MB =  Klick mich! 


Mit Zusammenbau bei Hardwareversand : ~685&#8364;_


----------



## Shivâ (9. November 2008)

Ein Link oder sowas wäre nett, kenn mich mit den Seiten garnicht aus.


----------



## painschkes (9. November 2008)

_Klar - warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Editier ich oben rein.


&#8364; : Sind drin :>_


----------



## Dunedin (9. November 2008)

Kann man nicht langsam mal die Nehalem's reineditieren wie den? http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...4&agid=1189 Nur ein Vorschlag. (Natürlich mit passendem Mainboard http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainb...l3=Sockel+1366) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (10. November 2008)

Dunedin schrieb:


> Kann man nicht langsam mal die Nehalem's reineditieren wie den? http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...4&agid=1189 Nur ein Vorschlag. (Natürlich mit passendem Mainboard http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainb...l3=Sockel+1366)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Nehalem wird erst am 18. Releast, wenn du dir die Preis für DDR3 Ram und die 1336- Mainboards anguckst wirst du zu dem schluss kommen dass, es sich immoment nicht lohnt einen i7 anzuschaffen.


----------



## Dunedin (10. November 2008)

Des wären 150-250€ mehr in Todesschleicher's Zusammenstellung: Und deutlich mehr Power!


----------



## Hans Würstchen (10. November 2008)

Dunedin schrieb:


> Des wären 150-250&#8364; mehr in Todesschleicher's Zusammenstellung: Und deutlich mehr Power!



Schau mal in meinen Core i7 fred rein. Ich hab zwar nicht nachgerechnet aber ich glaube kaum das es mit 150-250 euro getan ist.


----------



## Veged (13. November 2008)

also nach meinen erfahrungen würde ich sagen, wenn eine 4870 verbaut werden soll, dann doch bitte nur die 512 und 1gb varianten von palit. die sind leiser und ca 30°C kälter im idle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die quadcores bieten imho momentan nicht mehr "power" als die dual-cores

und der vollständigkeithalber mal mein pc für um die 600€

CPU: 
AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+

Cooler: 
Scythe Mine Rev B

Ram: 
4GB G.E.I.L PC2-6400

Mainboard: 
Gigabyte GA-M56S-S3

HDD: 
Samsung 200GB SATA

Grafik:
Palit Radeon HD4870 Sonic Dual Edition 1GB

NT: 
Sharkoon SHA550-12A
Von diesem rate ich allerdings ab, da ich nur auf den Preis geachtet habe. Es hat leider nur einen Wirkungsgrad von 72%, was echt mies ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alternativ werde ich mir ein Enermax Modu82 besorgen.

die hardware kommt gänzlich von alternate


für benchmarks und so weiter könnt ihr mal hier gucken: http://www.sysprofile.de/id41859


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2008)

_Hm , ist ja alle schön und gut.. aber wenn ich mir dann unten so die FPS anschaue :0

Lohnt sich das nicht so wirklich diese wirklich geile Grafikkarte (die ich auch drin hab) in so einen PC reinzustecken... , ausserdem will nicht jeder bei Alternate kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Veged (13. November 2008)

naja bei crysis und world in conflict sind es halt die benchmark-werte.
subjektiv betrachtet kann ich beides auf gebenchten einstellungen flüssig spielen, auch wenn viel krambamm drumrum ist.
und für die preisleistung ist das vollkommen ok.
zum mindest hab ich momentan kein spiel, wo's bei mir ruckelt. mit ausnahme von lotro, wenn man freitags gegen 20 uhr durch bree reitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und für die top1000 reichts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (13. November 2008)

Klar, AMDs sind auch in jedem Fall besser o.0

Wenn du hier bist, um Fanboyscheiße von dir zu geben, bist du falsch. Die Xpertvision/Palit empfehle ich inzwischen auch, nur leider kann ich den beitrag nicht mehr editieren, weil meines Wissens mein Account noch gebannt ist.
Und Quadcores bringen sehr wohl etwas. Bei gleiche Taktrate sind sie schneller. 

Und wieso zum Teufel hast du dir einen veralteten Prozi wie den 6000+ geholt? Lieber mal 50 Euro mehr investieren und dann einen E8400/Q6600/Q6700 besorgen...

Naja, jedem das seine


----------



## painschkes (14. November 2008)

_Todii ist  Gereizt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja , aber wo du Recht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Palit ist ja auch zu empfehlen ^_^_


----------



## Falathrim (14. November 2008)

rofl...
Ja ich war gestern gut müde...das ganze Wochenende im Prinzip auf den Beinen gewesen und noch keine Zeit gehabt auszuspannen^^

Achja, interessiert zwar keinen aber:
Dropkick Murphys sind goil!


----------



## painschkes (14. November 2008)

_Ist doch dein Thread , kannst doch reinschreiben wassu willst :>

Wenn wir schonmal dabei sind..  Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Veged (17. November 2008)

hach ja, fanboyscheiße...hatte vergessen, dass ich das nötig hab.

nur zu deiner information: das system ist über ein jahr alt (bis auf die radeon) und damals wie heute ist der preisunterschied zwischen 6000+ und e8400 größer als 50€
zumal, aber das kannst du ja nicht wissen, mein budget einfach keinen e8400 + ordentlichem mainboard zugelassen hat.

also halt dich mit deinem geflame mal ein bisschen zurück zumal ich mich nicht erinnern kann gesagt zu haben, dass der athlon besser sei als der intel

aber ich weiß schon, warum ich mich so lange nicht am forengeschehen beteiligt habe und werde dem nun auch wieder den rücken kehren.
danke dir für den beweis *knutsch*


----------



## Falathrim (17. November 2008)

Sorry, ich war wie gesagt müde und gereizt -.-

Andere werden dir vielleicht bestätigen dass ich sonst sehr viel freundlicher bin :/


----------



## painschkes (17. November 2008)

_Ja , der Todi ist sonst total zahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Wagga (19. November 2008)

Und hat gute Tipps parat.
Hilft jedem wo er nur kann.
Aber auch die anderen wie Klos, painschkes.
Hinweis: Keine Hafung für unvollständigkeit, ich entschuldige mich hiermit schon wenn ich jemand vergessen habe zu erwähnen der auch im Technikforum aktiv ist.


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2008)

_/reportet btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364; : Thx @ Mod


&#8364;&#8364; : 1000 Posts! ._._


----------



## Extro (20. November 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> €€ : 1000 Posts! ._._



Herzlichen Glücwunsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2008)

_Herzlichen Dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Orgyl (23. November 2008)

naja ich hab mir anfang des jahres ne pc geholt
Geforce 7050-M2 motherboard
Amd athlon 64 x2 4200+ = 2x2,2ghz
2gb ddr2 ram
gefroce 7050 gk mit 512mb onboard(habse nach ca 2 monaten geschrottet)
160gb festplatte 
dvd laufwerk
onboard sound/lan karte

wenn man gut schaut kreigt mana uch fpür 500 euro nen pc mit quadcore 4gbram ner gutengk und großer festpaltte


----------



## painschkes (23. November 2008)

_Wtf ist bitte einge Geforce 7050 o_o

160GB ist ok , aber nicht grad gross.

Quad : Ist der von dir schonmal nicht.

4GB : Hast du auch nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Dopeilli (23. November 2008)

Bei www.elv.de dort im PC-Shop gibt es bessere für den gleichen Preis. ^^


----------



## Ogil (24. November 2008)

Dopeilli schrieb:


> Bei www.elv.de dort im PC-Shop gibt es bessere für den gleichen Preis. ^^



ELV vertreibt einfach nur die Systeme von ONE - und die kann man auch direkt bei www.one.de bestellen. Da die Preise gleich sind, koennte man sogar annehmen, dass sich hinter dem ELV-PC-Shop ONE verbirgt. Du musst also nicht noch in ein paar anderen Beitraegen Werbung fuer ELV machen...


----------



## Ceradon (25. November 2008)

Toller Beitrag, abgesehen von der dauernden Empfehlung von Hardwareversand.de ... Dieser Laden ist nicht anderes als ein Großhändler, der seine Einkaufspreise dazu ausnutzt, eine Endkundenplattform mit Dumpingpreisen anbieten zu können.

Die Leute sollten sich endlich mal bewusst werden, dass man durch Unterstützung solcher Läden an seinem eigenen Stuhl sägt, egal in welcher Branche man arbeitet.

Ich kann's einfach nicht verstehen ...

Gruß
Ceradon


----------



## Gnolius (25. November 2008)

Ceradon schrieb:


> Toller Beitrag, abgesehen von der dauernden Empfehlung von Hardwareversand.de ... Dieser Laden ist nicht anderes als ein Großhändler, der seine Einkaufspreise dazu ausnutzt, eine Endkundenplattform mit Dumpingpreisen anbieten zu können.
> 
> Die Leute sollten sich endlich mal bewusst werden, dass man durch Unterstützung solcher Läden an seinem eigenen Stuhl sägt, egal in welcher Branche man arbeitet.
> 
> ...



Was hast du gegen HWV ?


----------



## Ceradon (25. November 2008)

Gnolius schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen HWV ?



Nichts, wirklich nichts.

Deren Preise sind allerdings für die Allgemeinheit eine Frechheit. Schau dir bspw. Alternate an - günstig, aber kein Dumping. Deren Preise basieren auf einer gesunden Kalkulation.

Hardwareversand betreibt Dumping, pures Dumping.

Jeder, der etwas mehr kaufmännisches und wirtschaftliches Wissen als eine Currywurst hat, sollte einmal darüber nachdenken, wohin diese Shops noch führen sollen.

Notebooksbilliger.de z.B. - die verkaufen an den Endkunden billiger, als ein Fachhändler bei seinem Großhändler NETTO (!) einkauft. Soll das Gesund sein?

Die nutzen Ihre Stellung aus um nach und nach eine größere Marktmacht zu bekommen um schlußendlich die einzige Bezugsmöglichkeit für den Kunden zu sein. Und dann, spätestens dann, ist es vorbei mit billig.

Gruß
Ceradon


----------



## Falathrim (25. November 2008)

Vielleicht bin ich bis dahin kein Schüler mehr, der sich das Geld für jedes Computerteil am A**** absparen muss...


----------



## Soramac (30. November 2008)

Wie findet Ihr dieses Angebot?
PC-Angebot


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Schlecht.

Für 1369€ kriegt man mehr._


----------



## Soramac (30. November 2008)

Und was würdest du mir so empfehlen für +800€ , 

weil mein Rechner ist jetzt schon 4-5 Jahre alt und bei Nordend fängt der schon etwas an zu ruckeln und Ich stell mir das auf 80 schwer vor, zu spielen in Schlachtfeldern und Instanzen. Deswegen wollte Ich mir ein neuen anschaffen, aber habe da recht wenig Erfahrung was man sich da so holen soll.


Gruß


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Sowas in der Art? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*CPU :*  E8400 

*Kühler : * Alpfenföhn Groß Clockner 
*
Festplatte :*  Samsung HD502IJ 
*
Gehäuse :*  Antec Three Hundred 
*
Netzteil :*  OZC StealthXStream 
*
Grafikkarte :*  HIS 4870 Turbo 

*Laufwerk : * LG GH22NS30 

*RAM :*  4096MB-Kit GEIL Ultra+ 

*Mainboard :*  Asus P5Q Pro 


*Gesamtpreis : 792,88 &#8364;* - allerdings *ohne* Zusammenbau. Der kostet auch nochmal 20&#8364;.

Das wäre jetzt ein Beispiel von mir._


----------



## Soramac (30. November 2008)

Danke, für deine Arbeit. Ich werde das mal mein Kumpel senden, wie er das so findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Frage noch, hab da was nicht so teures gefunden und er meinte für den Preis ist der ideal für WoW - Lich King

Link


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Klar , wenn du Fertigmist kaufen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. Dezember 2008)

So, Weinachten rückt näher und so langsam würd ich mir gern meinen neuen PC bestellen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber ich hab da nochn paar Fragen, wär nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mal die Systeme in den Posts von Todesschleicher nachgerechnet, also die 600€ und die 700€ Variante, und bei beiden kam ich so zwischen 50 bis 80€ über den Preis.
Kann es daran liegen, dass ich, da ich keine Ahnung habe, die falschen Teile mir rausgesucht habe, da es von den Teilen mehre unterschiedliche Ausführungen gibt?


Da ich ein totaler boon bin in Sachen hardware nun ne weitere Frage: 

Wie groß ist der Unterschied bei den PCs zwischen der 600€ und der 700€ Variante?


..und zu guter letzt: Painschkes hat auf Seite 6ff iwo noch nen 600€ gepostet, ist der besser als der aus dem ersten Post?^^



Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Welchen Post meinst du von mir?


Wieviel kannst du denn maximal ausgeben? Dann kann man ihn am besten auf dich "zuschneiden".

Welche Auflösung benutzt du?

Willst du was aufheben oder soll es ein komplett Neuer werden?

-----

Das wäre erstmal gut , wenn ich/wir das wüssten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich mein den Post, indem du eine 600€ variante vorgeschlagen hast, das war glaub auf der 6. oder 7. seite.
Edit: das war auf der 8. Seite, der PC mit de Alpenföhn ^^^


Also preislich wäre um die 600€ am besten, +-50€ wären locker drin.

Hm, Auflösung benutz ich immer so 1200+700-irgendwas,  so dass es auf meinem 20"er gut ausschaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mein PC is ja schon 4 Jahre alt, also würd ich mal denken, dass es blödsinn wäre, irgendetwas aufzuheben, außer die Wlan-Karte, die is erst ein Jahr alt ^^


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Wtf , bin ich blind? o_o

Quote das mal bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----

Also so 650€? Fertig Zusammengebaut oder machst das selber?_


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. Dezember 2008)

auf der 8. seite ganz oben xD

Zusammenbau habbich auch keine ahnung ^^ 

joa, 650€ wären nice


----------



## Falathrim (1. Dezember 2008)

Die Preisschwankungen liegen daran, dass zur Zeit Weihnachtsgeschäft ist, da gehen die Preise immer nach oben...


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Jup , genau das hätte ich auch geschrieben - aber Buffed muss ja in letzter Zeit immer so rumspacken :-/_


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. Dezember 2008)

hmmm, okay, meine mutter meinte auch schon dass nach weihnachten die technik-preise fallen würden...


vllt bestell ich dann nach weihnachten


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Das wäre das beste.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mach dann einfach nen Thread auf oder frag hier nochmal nach , denn bis dahin kanns schon einiges neues geben._


----------



## Xairon (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube, dieser Thread braucht eine Überarbeitung, Nehalem sollte eine neue Kategorie erhalten. Oder finde nur ich das?


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Das findest nur du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Falathrim (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde auch, dass der Thread eine Überarbeitung braucht.

Spammt ZAM zu, dass er mich entbannt! xD


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Wenn nicht , "kopier" ihn doch einfach - überarbeite ihn , dann soll ZAM den alten löschen und den neuen oben ranhängen.. dann ist auch der ganze Spam weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Xairon (2. Dezember 2008)

hmm painschkes

Wieso findest du nicht, dass eine oder zwei Beispiele mit Nehalem hier rein sollen? Weil sie mehr perofrmance haben??


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Da der Thread zZ. nicht überarbeitet werden kann.. aber ja , stimmt schon... können rein._


----------



## Falathrim (2. Dezember 2008)

Juppi, ich mach nen 2500€-Rechner rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Machst nen neuen? :>_


----------



## Falathrim (2. Dezember 2008)

Sobald ich Lust drauf hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Määäh mein DK ist erst 69, muss leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_OH MEIN GOTT.. du und WoW.. NEIN.. das kann nicht..





Ok , sry.. mir war grad so..

Dann level mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Xairon (2. Dezember 2008)

Vernünfitgen Nehalem kriegste auch unter 2.5k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _OH MEIN GOTT.. du und WoW.. NEIN.. das kann nicht..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vous avez une prolème? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Xairon schrieb:


> Vernünfitgen Nehalem kriegste auch unter 2.5k
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Innen Nehalem-Rechner pack ich dann aber nur das Beste vom Besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jurok (3. Dezember 2008)

Hey alle zusammen. 

Ich würde mir gern bald einen neuen Rechner zamme basteln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich komme einfach auf kein Ergebniss bei der Cpu Wahl und der Grafikkarte. Die Preise nehme ich von Geizhals.de, da mein Händler in der Stadt in etwa die gleichen Preise hat. Evt. 10&#8364; oder 20&#8364; teurer. Aber das nehme ich gerne in Kauf. Falls dann mal was wäre, kann ich es einfach zu dem bringen und der kümmert sich um alles. Oc potenziel ist mir schnubbe, weil ich mir die Garantie nicht kaputt machen möchte. Aber gibt ja auch Werkseitig übertaktete Modelle.

Zur Wahl stehen: 

HD 4870 (1G Die Grafikkarte ist super und bei einem Preis für ca. 240&#8364; bei Oc-Version noch etwas besser.   

Und wer hätte es gedacht... Die Gtx 260, die nur etwas teurer ist. Ich werde den Pc bestimmt 1 1/2 Jahre nicht aufrüsten und will deshalb nichts falsch machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erst wollte ich die HD nehmen, aber ich habe gelesen das bei ihr irgendwie das Bild flimmert und das man das auch nicht wegmachen kann. Da hab ich dann eher an die Gtx gedacht. Doch viele empfehlen die HD. Habt ihr da Erfahrungen, Tipps die ihr mir geben könnt?

Und ich werde mir ein Quad holen, da ich nicht sobald aufrüsten werde und die Spiele darauf optimiert werden. Far Cry 2 ist eins der ersten Spiele und da sind die Vergleiche zwischen den besten Duo's und billigen Quads nur sehr gering. Meine überlegung wäre gewesen einen Q6700, da er noch ein tick besser ist als ein Q6600. Lohnt sich das eurer Meinung überhaupt? Oder würdet ihr eher einen Q9300 oder den ziemlich teuerern Q9550?

Hab atm nen: 
Amd Dual Core 3800+ 
X1950XT 
mit Xp und 2,5gb Ram
Damit zock ich bei 1920x1080 Crysis bei mittleren Einstellungen und geschätzten 16-18fps und nicht ganz ruckelfrei.

Mfg


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Und wieviel kannst du ausgeben? Dann können wir loslegen ^_^_


----------



## Soramac (3. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und wieviel kannst du ausgeben? Dann können wir loslegen ^_^_



Gleich kommt er wieder mit seinem Alpenföhn Kühler, oder was das war immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Naja , kommt drauf an wieviel er zur verfügung hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst auch nen Zalman 8700NT oder nen Scythe Mugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Xairon (3. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Innen Nehalem-Rechner pack ich dann aber nur das Beste vom Besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hätte man bis zu deiner (letzten) Aktualisierung ja auch mit nem QX 9770 machen können oder?? =)


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_*Hätte* man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (3. Dezember 2008)

Hätte hätte... Fahrradkette


----------



## Jurok (3. Dezember 2008)

Sorry bin erst grad nach hause gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also für Graka und Cpu nicht unbedingt mehr als 450-500€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wegen 50€ mach ich im Endeffekt auch nicht groß rum.

Was auch noch wäre ... lohnt sich DDR3 ?? Oder ist das ein Flop den man gut und gern überspringen kann, weil ich ansonsten gleich ein Mainboard holen würde das das unterstützt.


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_DDR2 800er oder DDR2 1066er - wie du magst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tjoa.. 

CPU : zB. E8500 -  Klicken! 

Grafikkarte :  XFX GTX260 Black Edition -  Klicken!  / Gainward GTX260 Limited Edition -  Klicken!  / Xpertvision/Palit HD4870 Sonic Dual Edition -  Klicken! 


Sind aber alles nur Beispiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Jurok (3. Dezember 2008)

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe. 
Könntest du mir bitte erklären warum du jeweils für die Grakas bist?

Also DDR3 nicht holen sondern DDR2 800 oder 1066 ?!

Und Prozessor möcht ich mir nen Quad holen und keinen Duo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Die Grafikkarten sind : Schnell/Kühl/Leise.


Quad? Gut : Q9550 -  Klicken! 


Jup , und 800er (zurzeit Standart) oder 1066er (Zukunftssicher)_


----------



## Jurok (3. Dezember 2008)

Oho danke danke echt super service  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber einmal muss ich dich noch nerven  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zwar beim ersten deiner Links der Grafikkarten (gtx Black Edition) steht jetzt etwas negatives in den Bewertungen. Hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen das ich auf einen 40" LCD zock....

Zitat: Die mitgelieferte Treiber-CD ist fehlerhaft und wird vom system est garnicht erkannt....Grafisch ist meine alte MSI G7900GTO um einiges besser....Habe die Karte über DVI -> HDMI am 32" LCD angeschlossen und nach Aussage des Services bei Alternate kaum unterschiede sichtbar zu HDMI -> HDMI...Naj.. Das mit dem kaum sichtbar kommt schon hin, allerdings war das auf meinen Desktop bezogen....Erkennen konnte man so fast garnichts mehr.....Allmöglichen Einstellungen probiert und es ging nichts.

Könnte das evt. ein Problem werden? Momentane X1950XT auch über DVI->HDMI angeschlossen und das Bild ist einsame Spitze! 

Oder hatte derjenige einfach nur bei allem Pech  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2008)

_Warscheinlich hatte er Pech.. :>

Sollte kein Problem geben.


Btw , GIEV Bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## м@πGф (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo. Sehr cooler Thread, da bald eh Weihnachten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo, der 600€ PC ist für mich nicht schlecht, aber ich kenn mich nicht wirklich mit PCs aus. 

Ich konnt halt nur lesen, dass er gut ist^^ (dein Fazit zum PC).

Endlich, endlich will ich mal WoW auf höchsten Details spielen und keine FpS von 15 haben.

Undja, kann ich das mit dem PC? Und wie lange werde ich damit spielen können? 

Also nicht, dass ich die neuen Spieler in 1 Jahr net mehr spielen kann.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Mit der 2ten Version von Mindfactory - mehrere Jahre... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und du wirst anstatt 15.. 115 und mehr FPS haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht immer , aber schon ziemlich oft._


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2008)

Wie gesagt, der Thread muss überarbeitet werden, hab ich aber z.Z. nicht so viel Lust drauf...das Weihnachtsgeschäft treibt die Preise unheimlich nach oben.

Ich kann ma schauen wie des mit dem Mindfactory-PC so aussieht...editier ich hier gleich ma rein.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Ich bin mit den Sachen von Potto komischerweise fast auf 700€ gekommen -_-_


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich bin mit den Sachen von Potto komischerweise fast auf 700€ gekommen -_-_


dito -.-

Preissteigerung ist einfach zu extrem.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Deshalb Painschke´s Tip : Kaufen *nach *Weihnachten meine Kleinen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (4. Dezember 2008)

Huhu, hab mal ne Frage.


Was ist Euer meiner Nach, zurzeit einer der besten Grafikkarten von ATI oder Nvidia, wenn ja welche?

ATI: HD4870 _Link_

Nvidia Geforce GTX 280 _Link_


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Die GTX280 ist etwas schneller als die 4870.

Die 4870 kannst du mit der GTX260 gleich stellen.

Diese hier (sind aber nur ein paar davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) :


XFX GTX260 Black Edition -  Zu Empfehlen! 

Gainward GTX260 Limited Edition -  Genau wie diese! 

Xpertvision/Palit HD4870 Sonic Dual Edition -  Auch zu Empfehlen!  <- Hab ich selbst drin , kann ich nur Empfehlen.

Gainward HD4870 "Golden Sample" -    Natürlich auch! _


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

Man sollte generell egal bei was nicht innerhalb der Weihnachtszeit kaufen, was nicht umbedingt nötigt ist.
Außer Weihnachtsgeschenke, ich kamm dieses Jahr besonders günstig weg, für alles 5,50 €.
Weihnachtseinnahmen-Bezugskosten=Gewinn aus Weihnachten, ca. 65-115 € je nach dem.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2008)

*grins* hab mal den so ziemlich schnellstmöglichen PC für Normalverbraucher zusammengebaut.

Glatte 3100 Euro, mit massig Zubehör um die 3500 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das gleiche System hab ich auf Alienware zusammengebaut:
7200 Euro


----------



## Soramac (4. Dezember 2008)

Die Preise hören sich ja wie geschenkt an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2008)

3500 Euro für i7 Extreme, 2 HD4870X2, 6 Gig RAM usw.?

Vor 4 Jahren hättest du für das zu der Zeit äquivalente Produkt um die 10000 Euro gezahlt o.0


----------



## Extro (4. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Deshalb Painschke´s Tip : Kaufen *nach *Weihnachten meine Kleinen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok, mach ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ohjee Alienware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mag die Gehäuse aber bei Alienware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Sind aber "Sonderanfertigungen".. von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sind aber "Sonderanfertigungen".. von daher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


D.h. schlecht aufrüstbar?
Das verstehe ich zu mindestens unter Sonderanfertigungen.
Ich würde da dann die Finger lassen.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Ne , das sind so komische Gehäuse die man nirgends kriegt.. nur bei Alienware halt..



zB : http://www.slipperybrick.com/wp-content/up...ienware-alx.jpg_


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ALIENWARE-PC-Gehaeuse-P...%3A1|240%3A1318

Denkste!


----------



## Extro (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag der Style, am liebsten wenn das Gehäuse grün ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

z.B http://www.alienware.fr/product_detail_pag...ode=SKU-DEFAULT


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Joa , hat was.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd nach Weihnachten vllt das Antec 1200 von mir (hier nen Bild ) so "umbauen" das die Blauen Lüfter rausfliegen und ich Rote Lüfter  reinmache.. ich mag Rot iwie :X_


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ALIENWARE-PC-Gehaeuse-P...%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Denkste!


Bei Ebay bekommste alles: Vom Butterbrot bis zur Zahnbürste, bis zum Auspuff.
Firmensoftware bekommt man dort sehr gut besonders als privatperson, wenn der Hersteller es an einen nicht liefern will. *g*.


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Joa , hat was..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oder ein roten und einen blauen wäre doch auch nice oder?


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Joa stimmt auch.. ach.. mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (5. Dezember 2008)

Huhu Leuts, 


der Unwissende ist wieder da ^_^


----------



## Falathrim (5. Dezember 2008)

Hajo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNZ5my6DnTo...feature=related

Haben will...der PC ist ziemlich exakt so wie ich meinen haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Dezember 2008)

Ist das nur eine GTX 280 drinn oder mehrere?, habe schon PC's mit 3 Stück gehsehn.


----------



## Falathrim (5. Dezember 2008)

Das ist eine GTX260, eine EVGA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Zusammenstellung ist folgende:

Antec 1200
Evga 780i FTW motherboard
2x2gb OCZ Reaper HPC 1066 Ram
Intel Q9450 @ 3.2Ghz
Evga Geforce GTX 260
WD 640gb HDD
Pioneer DVD-RW
Razor Barracuda 7.1 Soundkarte
Antec 1000 PSU
Zalman CNPS9700 NT CPU-Kühler
Zalman ZM-MFC1 Lüftersteuerung

Ich würd nen 9550, ne 750 Gig fp und ne Creative X-Fi Exteme Music/Gamer reinbauen aber ansonsten genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem die Casemods sind der Hammer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyU90_N1wcM
So siehts im Dunkeln ungefähr aus.


----------



## painschkes (5. Dezember 2008)

_Und wer hat dir das Video über Xfire geschickt? Na.. los raus damit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Falathrim (5. Dezember 2008)

Meine Mama o.o 
Ich liebe meine Mama o.o

Achne warte DAS Video...du oder so, kp


----------



## painschkes (5. Dezember 2008)

_Ach komm ey.. -_-_


----------



## Soramac (5. Dezember 2008)

^^


----------



## painschkes (5. Dezember 2008)

_Tja.. wir spammen uns im Xfire zu , schreiben aber hier noch :X_


----------



## Soramac (6. Dezember 2008)

Hab mal wieder ne Frage,

was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen 

Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 @ 2x3400MHz

und 

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 4x3200MHz


Also Ich mein da jetzt, 2 Quad und 2 Duo?

Was ist denn davon besser geeignet zum spielen?


----------



## painschkes (6. Dezember 2008)

_Quad : 4 Kerne

Duo : 2 Kerne 

----

Quads sind für mehrere Anwendungen gleichzeitig gedacht.. Musik hörn/Bild bearbeiten/Video Rendern usw.. 

Duo´s eher zum Zocken.. und zZ. meiner Meinung nach auch noch die bessere Wahl zum Zocken.. zumindest der E8400.. ausser man will gleich Zukunftssicher kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (6. Dezember 2008)

Gut, danke...

prima

dann habe Ich das richtige ausgewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke dir painschkes, auf dich ist Verlass und Klos und Wagga.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: und natürlich Falathrim ^_^


----------



## painschkes (6. Dezember 2008)

_Und Falathrim nicht zu vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der 7300 ist iwie nicht so der bringer.. oder? o_o 

Bin grad total verwirrt -_-



E8400 4tw :X_


----------



## Soramac (6. Dezember 2008)

Was heißt das jetzt?.. , also Ich mein E8400 kostet grad mal 30 Euro mehr und da muss doch nicht wirklich ein großer Unterschied dazwischen sein.


----------



## painschkes (6. Dezember 2008)

_Hm.. hab mich mit dem 7300 nie beschäftigt.. Klos kommt eh gleich wieder reingeschneit.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warte einfach ab.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoffe mal das Beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. Dezember 2008)

_Der 7300 ist gut , aber die 30€ mehr hättest auch in den E8400 stecken können ^_^

Egal , Klos sagt (entweder Heute oder Morgen) eh was Sache ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (6. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Der 7300 ist gut , aber die 30€ mehr hättest auch in den E8400 stecken können ^_^
> 
> Egal , Klos sagt (entweder Heute oder Morgen) eh was Sache ist
> 
> ...




Wenn dann schon den für E8500  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber hoffe mal der E7400 reicht


----------



## Falathrim (7. Dezember 2008)

Hol dir den E8400/8500

Alleine an der Zahl kannst du ja erkennen dass da schon ein dicker Unterschied ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Dezember 2008)

http://www.combatready.de/product_info.php...oducts_id=16773

Dieser Hersteller fängt an, mich zu überzeugen...1000 Euro ist ein vedammt fairer Preis für die Maschine, auch wenns nur nen P35-Mainboard hat.


----------



## Wagga (7. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> http://www.combatready.de/product_info.php...oducts_id=16773
> 
> Dieser Hersteller fängt an, mich zu überzeugen...1000 Euro ist ein vedammt fairer Preis für die Maschine, auch wenns nur nen P35-Mainboard hat.


Bekommt man den nicht bei Alternate/HWV für den gleichen Preis oder gar billiger?
Habs nicht getestet, deswegen frage ich ja.
Aber ich finde den Preis für ein Fertigsystem auch fair.
Da kann Medion einpacken.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Falathrim (7. Dezember 2008)

Naja, ich weiß nicht wie das Innere aussieht. Aber für ein Fertigsystem ist der Rechner wirklich Klasse, da zahlt man bei Dell 1300 für.

Für mich ist es nichts, aber für Menschen die einfach ein Fertigsystem haben wollen....


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2008)

_Ich post einfach mal meinem SPAM hier rein.. kommt ja eh bald ein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---

Gibts Rot-Leuchtende (*gut aussehende* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) CPU-Lüfter? 

Und rot-leuchtende *LEISE* Gehäuselüfter? Die so schräg X-Förmig aussehen wie der hier unten.. halt nur in Rot.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*

Ja Todi.. ich nehm doch ROT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2008)

Die hier zum Beispiel? 

[attachment=6007:136454_0__7802534.jpg]

oder doch diese




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2008)

_Schon ne guter Anfang.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke Sora 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---

Suche aber unbedingt diese schräge X-Form.. sieht gut aus in dem Antec hier :X


---

/Edit : Der 2te ist gut , welche Firma? :X_


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2008)

Weiß net, schau mal hier


_Link_

Denk mal Revoltec


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2008)

_Revoltec.. oki.. Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2008)

Wie genau stellt du dir das Gehäuse vor?


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2008)

_Gehäuse hab ich das hier : 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




----

Nur soll Blau raus , und dafür Rot rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2008)

Das sieht ja genial aus... kannst du mir mal verraten, was das für ein Gehäuse ist, also der Name?


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2008)

_Na klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Antec 1200 (Twelve Hundred) :  Klick0rn! 

und der "kleine Bruder" 

Antec 900 (Nine Hundred) :  Ebenfalls Klick0rn! _


----------



## Falathrim (7. Dezember 2008)

Find ich gut, wär sonst iwie unindividuell...

Den CNPS9700NT müsste man eig locker umbauen können...halt LED auswechseln.
Und http://www.mercateo.com/p/173-1347729/ANTE...mm_LED_red.html ist dann fürs Gehäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Soramac:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyU90_N1wcM

So will ich dann meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2008)

Da lässt sich doch was überlegen...

Sind in beiden Gehäusen, schon die Lüfter eingebaut oder dient das nur als Deko für die Beschreibungs-Bilder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2008)

_Die blauen Lüfter sind drin.. 6 Stück an der Zahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Danke Faliiii <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2008)

Wie der auf seine Grafikkarte zoomt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab eh bald eine GTX 280, da kann mehr angeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bald, ist gut gesagt.. vielleicht erst im Januar, spätestens im Februar.

Grün sieht auch nett aus, obwohl Ich auch eher aus Rot, Blau tippen würde.

Meine G15 wird Rot sein und meine Razer Maus blau, also daher Rot oder Blau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2008)

_Fali macht seins Grün.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte auch , aber dann hat mir Rot doch besser gefallen.. Blau is iwie langweilig.. weil´s jeder hat der das Gehäuse kauft ^_^_


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2008)

Ist das schwer, alles von seinem alten Gehäuse ins neue umzubauen, hab das noch nie gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2008)

_Naja , bei dem hast du viel Platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach alte Lüfter raus , neue rein.. sind nur Schrauben.. 

Das einzigste was "schwer" ist.. du hast ja nen grossen 200mm Lüfter oben drauf.. dafür gibts keine leuchtenden.. musst Leuchtdioden kaufen und sie dann selber auswechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2008)

Achso.. hört sich ja net so so schwer an. Hab das Gehäuse 30 Euro billiger in Ebay gefunden. Alternate ist ganz schön teuer. In Amazon sogar  um 35 Euro billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2008)

_Naja , ist auch Weihnachtszuschlag.. sowas hat Ebay ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja , ist auch Weihnachtszuschlag.. sowas hat Ebay ja nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Aber Amazon und da ist es billiger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: _Klick mich einfach_


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2008)

_Ja , Alternate ist immer etwas teurer.. dafür aber auch die Schnellsten Lieferzeiten.. *bäääh* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (7. Dezember 2008)

Amazone liefert auch mit normalen DHL Versand in zwei Tagen MUUUH!


----------



## Wagga (7. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Find ich gut, wär sonst iwie unindividuell...
> 
> Den CNPS9700NT müsste man eig locker umbauen können...halt LED auswechseln.
> Und http://www.mercateo.com/p/173-1347729/ANTE...mm_LED_red.html ist dann fürs Gehäuse
> ...


Geil, aber in blau oder rot noch geiler.
Oder ne mischung aus den 3en?
Oder blau/rot bzw. grün/rot?
Frisst das nicht aber ne Menge Strom im Dauerbetrieb?
Ein Lüfter sehr wohl kaum, aber ich meine das komplette mit alles beleuchtet.


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2008)

_Ich mach meins so wie der im Vdeo.. halt nur in Rot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Faliii macht seins in Grün.. brauchen wir nurnoch einen der es in Blau lässt.. wer interesse? ^_^_


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich mach meins so wie der im Vdeo.. halt nur in Rot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich werd es zunächst erstmal in blau lasen und dann entscheiden, was besser aussehen würde. Aber wie gesagt, zuerst bleibt es Blau, da es garnicht so schlecht aussieht.


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2008)

_Keine Frage , sieht in Blau super aus.. aber ist mir irgendwie zu "Standartmässig" ^_^

Ausserdem müssten Du , Fala und ich uns mal treffen und dann machen wir GRÜN/BLAU/ROT Disco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2008)

Genau ux ux  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2008)

_Erst machen wir so :  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und dann sehen wir so aus :  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Xairon (8. Dezember 2008)

das is aber gute Hardwareberatung, die ihr in diesem Sticky betreibt =)


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2008)

_/Doppelpost -_-_


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2008)

_Kommt bald nen neuer , von daher wurscht :X


So ich bin ne Runde CoD5 / CSS / Fallout 3 spielen.. nur was davon -> mal schaun ^_^_


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2008)

Wie ist Fallout 3 fürn PC?

Werd mir das vielleicht holen, wenn ich ein neuen PC habe grr.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2008)

_Super!

Macht Spass :X_


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2008)

Hab jetzt auch sone coole Signatur wie Ihr, Ah ne.. irgendwie siehts doof aus, ach egal ich lasses.. sonst wirds noch peinlich


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2008)

_Trau dich ^_^_


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2008)

Nnn...ö!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Morgen dann!


----------



## Soramac (9. Dezember 2008)

Was meint Ihr,

ist eine Wasserkühlung besesr als eine Lüfterkühlung?

Ich denk grad die ganze Zeit drüber nach, irgendwann das zu machen.

Hier ein geiles Video  _Link_

Sieht auch nett aus, wie sein PC am Ende aussieht vom Video und kennt jemand das Lied vielleicht ? _Link_

Sieht ziemlich genial aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, was mich aber wundert wieso der noch Lüfter drann hat, obwohl der Wasserkühlung.

EDIT: Musik gefunden!


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2008)

_Sieht gut aus , aber mehr auch nicht - finde ich.

Ich werd mir vllt , wenn´s in jeder Jahreszeit im Jahre 20121421 so um die 50°C draussen sind nachdenken , vorher bleib ich beim Antec 1200 mit LUFTKÜHLUNG._


----------



## Soramac (9. Dezember 2008)

Genau Antec!

Werd ich mir auch zuerst holen 

Weißt du wie der das mit der Musik und dem Licht gemacht hat? _Link_


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2008)

_Hm , selber noch nicht gemacht - ich google mal._


----------



## Gnolius (12. Dezember 2008)

Hm ich find das echt Lustig wie Hardwareversand.de die Preise hoch treibt. Ich habe die letzte Woche das mal genau beobachtet und als Beispiel den Intel E8400 genommen.


Montag:151,12 €
Dienstag:151,49
Mittwoch: 150,59
Donnerstag; 151,12
Freitag : 151,99


Ich denke mal das wird die Tage hinzu Weihnachten noch höher steigen. Also wer jetzt sich dort Teile kauft wird echt verarscht.


----------



## painschkes (12. Dezember 2008)

_Ja , aber ist ja wirklich überall so.. einfach noch ein paar Tage gedulden und nach Weihnachten kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kommt auch ein neuer Thread von Mir/Falathrim(Todesschleicher)_


----------



## Jurok (12. Dezember 2008)

Gnolius schrieb:


> Hm ich find das echt Lustig wie Hardwareversand.de die Preise hoch treibt. Ich habe die letzte Woche das mal genau beobachtet und als Beispiel den Intel E8400 genommen.
> 
> Ich denke mal das wird die Tage hinzu Weihnachten noch höher steigen. Also wer jetzt sich dort Teile kauft wird echt verarscht.



Das hast du nicht Ernst gemeint ?! 

Montag:151,12 &#8364;
Dienstag:151,49 <<<<< sage und schreibe 37CENT .... ach du scheiße wärn fast 4 Tüten beim Einkaufen mehr ...
Mittwoch: 150,59 <<<<hier ists ja voll billig aufeinmal
Donnerstag; 151,12 <<<und da war wieder der Schlag ins Gesicht
Freitag : 151,99 <<<<jetzt verlangen die doch tatsächlich 87Cent mehr als am Montag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... hab ich irgendetwas übersehen??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. Dezember 2008)

Jurok schrieb:


> ... hab ich irgendetwas übersehen??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Jup , husch husch ins WoW-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (12. Dezember 2008)

Jurok schrieb:


> Das hast du nicht Ernst gemeint ?!
> 
> Montag:151,12 €
> Dienstag:151,49 <<<<< sage und schreibe 37CENT .... ach du scheiße wärn fast 4 Tüten beim Einkaufen mehr ...
> ...




Jeder versucht heutzutage Geld zu machen und wenn es auch nur 50 Cent sind. Zwar ist das kein großer Umsatz, aber wenn World of Warcarft die Abbonneten Kosten um 25 Cent erhöht, kannst du schonmal ausrechnen, wie viel das mehr macht im Monat.


----------



## Falathrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Der E8400 war teilweise schon auf 140€...dann plötzlich auf 160...jetzt wieder 150...

Also die Schwankungen gehn schon ab



Am Lustigsten sind die GTX260-Karten bei HWV oder Mindfactory, bin mir da nicht sicher...normalerweise 220-250 Euro, jetzt 280-320 Euro.


----------



## Wagga (13. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Der E8400 war teilweise schon auf 140€...dann plötzlich auf 160...jetzt wieder 150...
> 
> Also die Schwankungen gehn schon ab
> 
> ...


Ist ja heftig.
Also was lernt man daraus, kauf vor Weihnachten oder im Januar /Februar.
Beste Zeit wohl August/September zu sein.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Falathrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ist ja heftig.
> Also was lernt man daraus, kauf vor Weihnachten oder im Januar /Februar.
> Beste Zeit wohl August/September zu sein.
> 
> MFG,Wagga


Nope, Januar-März und September-Anfang November sind die besten Zeiten. Ab März stellen die Hersteller meist ihre neuen Generationen vor, die verdammt teuer sind und Weihnachtsgeschäft killt eh alle Preise.


----------



## Jurok (13. Dezember 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Jeder versucht heutzutage Geld zu machen und wenn es auch nur 50 Cent sind. Zwar ist das kein großer Umsatz, aber wenn World of Warcarft die Abbonneten Kosten um 25 Cent erhöht, kannst du schonmal ausrechnen, wie viel das mehr macht im Monat.



1. Ja gut ... aber mir ist das sowas von S....egal ob die da jetzt mehr umsatz machen oder nicht. 
Und 2. ich bitte euch es kommt doch im Endeffekt darauf an was DU mit Steuern dafür bezahlst, wenn man bei solchen cent beträgen rumgeizt sollte man erst garnicht soviel für ein Pc ausgeben. Bei einem System zahlt man bei jedem Teil 10-30€ +/- über alles darüber wär ich persönlich auch schon geschockt, aber bei sowas ... kommt macht euch nicht lächerlich.


----------



## painschkes (13. Dezember 2008)

Jurok schrieb:


> ... kommt macht euch nicht lächerlich.



_Da ist schon jemand dabei.. brauchen wir nicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Jurok (13. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Da ist schon jemand dabei.. brauchen wir nicht..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha selten so gelacht witzbold xD


----------



## Soramac (13. Dezember 2008)

Kennt sich jemand mit einer G15 Tastatur aus, außer Asuriel der grad offline ist?


----------



## painschkes (13. Dezember 2008)

_Kommt drauf an was du wissen willst Sorilein :X_


----------



## Soramac (13. Dezember 2008)

Meine G15 sucht nach Spielen und erkennt nur Battlefield 2142 und Warcraft 3: Frozen Thorne, aber kein World of Warcraft. Habe schon diesen TIpp probiert _(Link)_, aber glaub hab den nicht richtig gemacht, aber es muss ja auch anders gehen. 

Und wenn das geht, wollte Ich wissen, wie man mit einem Makro WoW startet, PW eingibt und einloggt.


----------



## Soramac (13. Dezember 2008)

Übrigens Wagga, die Tastatur ist genial.. nur Ich muss das mal hinkriegen, das ich die G-Tasten programmieren kann. Hab da leider 0 Ahnung noch.. aber ist echt sehr interresant. Besonders der kleine Bildschirm. Musik-Player, Uhrzeiten, Datum, Tag usw.. er zeigt in Battfield 2142 nette Sachen an, die Server-stats, wie oft mang estorben ist usw.. und in World of Warcraft, die Chritchance ide man hat, seine Ausdauer, Beweglichkeit usw.. an.

Nettes Ding und wenn ich das andre noch raushab, ist das die genialste Tastatur.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten, mein Bildschirm hat vor ner Stunde den Geist aufgegeben xD


----------



## Soramac (14. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten, mein Bildschirm hat vor ner Stunde den Geist aufgegeben xD




Oh.. was ein Scheiß.


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2008)

_Tja.. ist wohl nen Sympathiebildschirm.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (14. Dezember 2008)

Glaub die Garantie-Zeit ist abgelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2008)

_Der war auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sora.. ich will deinen Avatar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (14. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab noch ein Spruch, der aber net so gut passt: ''_Technik die begeistert_'' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2008)

_Was fürn Avatar hab ich bei euch? Sollte eigentlich nichtmehr der Tukan sein.. -_- 

Bei mir ist er aber noch da, nur langgezogen :/_


----------



## Soramac (14. Dezember 2008)

Jo, der schräge Vogel ist noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2008)

_Komisch , geh ich mitm Inetexplorer rein hab ich das neue Bild o_o_


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Glaub die Garantie-Zeit ist abgelaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


TCO '01?




painschkes schrieb:


> _Was fürn Avatar hab ich bei euch? Sollte eigentlich nichtmehr der Tukan sein.. -_-
> 
> Bei mir ist er aber noch da, nur langgezogen :/_


Dito


----------



## Soramac (14. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Komisch , geh ich mitm Inetexplorer rein hab ich das neue Bild o_o_




Hast du mit Internet-Explorer dein Avatar geupdatet oder mit Firefox ?

Mit dem Internet-Explorer seh Ich dein neues Avatar, aber mit Firefox nicht.


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2008)

_Mit Firefox.. ich Update mal mit IE._


----------



## Wagga (14. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten, mein Bildschirm hat vor ner Stunde den Geist aufgegeben xD


2006 verreckte meine ATI 9800 Pro am 23.12.2006, das war nicht witzig weil die Geschäfte erst wieder am 27.12. offen hatten.
Von 23.27. 12. Wow auf einem PC der 512 MB RAM hatte ne IntelGraficchip 64 MBVRAM, und 40 GB HD war nicht witzig.
FPS von 2-9 mehr nicht.
War echt nicht witzig.
Hatte dann die 7600 GT von Club3d, die heute noch laufen würde.
Die ATi war übrigens von Sapphire, das sagt alles glaube ich. *g*.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2008)

_Immernoch der scheiss Avatar da..! Boah.. -_- 

_


----------



## Soramac (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab ne ATI Sapphire 1650X Pro.. hab aber in Nordend 10-15 FPS in Dalaran 5-6 FPS und außerhalb Lich King 10-15 FPS


Hab dazu ne Frage: Was bedeutet übertaken?.. kann man dann seine Grafikkarte verbessern?


----------



## Soramac (14. Dezember 2008)

Firefox Server ist abgeschmiert (Internet Explorer all)


----------



## painschkes (14. Dezember 2008)

_Wo isn bei Alternate , wenn ich Teile (Für nen kompletten PC) im Warenkorb hab.. das Zusammenbauen zum auswählen? Bin ich blind? :/_


----------



## Wagga (15. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wo isn bei Alternate , wenn ich Teile (Für nen kompletten PC) im Warenkorb hab.. das Zusammenbauen zum auswählen? Bin ich blind? :/_


Glaube unter Service:
Zusammenbau

oder?
Nicht sicher ich kaufe die Teile "nackt" ohne Bauen.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2008)

_Egal , bei Hardwareversand war´s billiger ^_^_


----------



## Deadlift (19. Dezember 2008)

Nach Weihnachten wirds bei mir der 700 Euro sein.

Ich vertraue euch einfach mal(zuviel mist mit RAM und P5Q Unverträglichkeit erlebt scho), hab ehrlich keine Lust mehr mich mit Hardware zu beschäftigen, die Listen sind nem alten Mann wie mir zu lang... =)

Von daher danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2008)

_Nach Weihnachten kommt auch ein komplett neuer Thread von mit und Falathrim.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Deadlift (20. Dezember 2008)

Diese Info hilft mir nun wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe dass sich der Threa hier aktuell hält denn ich rechne fest mit Preissenkungen nach der üblichen Umtauschwelle.

(peile ja eh eher den 900 Euro an, aber den bekomm ich bei meiner weiblichen Obrigkeit ned durch T_T)


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2008)

_Naja , damit wollte ich dir sagen das der Thread neu gemacht wird , und du zB. den angegebenen 700/900€ PC kaufen könntest.

Todesschleicher gibts nichtmehr , von daher kann der hier nicht überarbeitet werden , was dringen mal nötig wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Falathrim (20. Dezember 2008)

Todesschleicher gibts schon noch, es ist ihm allerdings nicht möglich etwas im Forum zu machen ._.


----------



## Soramac (20. Dezember 2008)

War er wohl ganz ganz pöse gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2008)

_Weisst doch was ich meine Faliii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Falathrim (20. Dezember 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> War er wohl ganz ganz pöse gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och hab nur ca. 90% aller Opas in Deutschland geflamet...


----------



## Wagga (20. Dezember 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Diese Info hilft mir nun wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Deadlift, das Bild in deiner Signatur ist doch Yuna aus Final Fantasy
X-2 oder?
Hier ein Vergleichsbild:
http://www.ffcompendium.com/art/x2-yuna-a.jpg
Wenn nicht würde ich mich sehr irren.


----------



## Deadlift (20. Dezember 2008)

Eines davon, ja.


----------



## Wagga (20. Dezember 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Eines davon, ja.


Vorhin hattest du noch ein anderes.
Ich meinte das von heute Mittag.
Das war Yuna von FFX-2.
100%.
Hättest doch ein Bild von Rikku + Yuna aus FFX-2 nehmen können.


----------



## Deadlift (21. Dezember 2008)

Das ist eine random Sig.
Bei jedem Aufruf ändert sich das Bild.

Sprich jedesmal wenn du auf der Seite F5 drückst isn anderes Bild drin.

Ich hätte auch Hänsel und Gretel nehmen können, warum hab ichs ned getan? Weils mir genau so gefällt wies is. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (21. Dezember 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Das ist eine random Sig.
> Bei jedem Aufruf ändert sich das Bild.
> 
> Sprich jedesmal wenn du auf der Seite F5 drückst isn anderes Bild drin.
> ...


Ist mir bis lang gar nicht aufgefallen.
Habe nur die letzte Änderung gemerkt, sowie eben gerade.
Das mit dem Random-Script ist keine schlechte Idee,
aber für mich lohnt es sich nicht für ein Forum.
Hätte nur noch gerne das alte Archivment drin, aber will auch die Sysprofildaten drin haben.
Also würde jeweils nur eins angezeigt werden, was für mich nicht die ideale Lösung ist.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Balluardo (24. Dezember 2008)

Erstmal toll das es hier eine solche unabhängige Kaufempfehlung gibt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kurze Frage zu den Empfehlungen:

Ich möchte den Rechner wirklich nur zum WoW zocken benutzen, das aber natürlich am liebsten mit vollen Details, etc. Bei welcher Empfehlung bin ich da am besten aufgehoben?

Andere Spiele werden nicht dazu kommen.


----------



## Wagga (24. Dezember 2008)

Dann sollte der 900 € PC für dich perfekt sein.
Oder der 600 € Intel PC.
Je nach dem was du ausgeben willst.
Aber auch der 700 € ist für WoW genial.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Dezember 2008)

Da jezz Weihnachten vorbei is, möcht ich mir jezz nen PC kaufen.


Der Preis sollte so um die 700€ liegen, hauptsächlich zum Spielen+Internet gedacht, 
BS weiß net, ob ich mein XP nehm oda mir Vista Premium kaufen soll, das kost ja auch ~80€  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



da die 700€ Variante aus dem ersten Post ja schon etwas älter is, wollt ich mal fragen, was sich bei den Teilen evtl, geändert hat, 
ich hab das eben mal durchgeklickt bei hardwareversand und ich hab manche Teile nicht gefunden, da habich dann ein vergleichbares genommen und
der Preis lag - anders als vor Weihnachten- um 700€.


ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen, damit ich dann einen feinen PC hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (30. Dezember 2008)

Folgendes: Todesschleicher von welchem der Thread stammt wurde leider gebannt. Es wird gemunkelt, dass ein gewisser Falathrim Todesschleichers Platz eingenommen hat.

Der Thread bzw. die Teile sind ein wenig veraltet, das hast du richtig erkannt. painschkes/Fala haben aber ja schon gesagt, dass sie demnächst einen neuen Thread aufmachen werden.

ich stell mal eben was zusammen und editier es dann rein.

edit: Schau dir mal den hier an:

Klick

Gehäuse kannst natürlich nehmen was dir gefällt.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Dezember 2008)

Dass Todesschleicher gebannt wurde, weiß ich, aber ich bin nun mal ein ungeduldiger Mensch, und da im PC Technik Forum alle so nett sind, dacht ich mir, da hilft mir bestimmt wer bevor der neue Thread kommt :>


&#8364;dit: iwie haut dein Link bei mir net hin, da is nur ein Teil aufgeführt, oda ich bin zu blöd ´xD


----------



## Asoriel (30. Dezember 2008)

jopp, wurde ja eben reineditiert. Ist nicht arg anders als der auf der 1. Seite, hat etwas weniger Speicherplatz dafür eine stärkere Grafikkarte. Der Rest ist relativ ähnlich.


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2008)

_Man kommt aber auch nur zum Konfigurator , also man sieht keine Teile , oder ist das nur bei mir so? °_°_


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Dezember 2008)

genau das is bei mir auch, ich seh nur ne Festplatte un mehr net bei dem link


----------



## Asoriel (30. Dezember 2008)

argh >< Da hab ich wohl was falsch gemacht

edit: Dann wird das jetzt anders gemacht:


Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Tray 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit
143,99 &#8364;


ASUS P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX
109,33 &#8364;


Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Sockel 775
14,62 &#8364;


4096MB-Kit OCZ PC2-8500 Platinum, CL5
45,88 &#8364;

Aerocool AeroEngine Plus, Silber ohne Netzteil
50,01 &#8364;

BE Quiet! Straight Power 550 Watt / BQT E6
77,86 &#8364;

HIS HD 4870 GDDR5 1024MB HDMI Dual-DVI/TV-Out
210,01 &#8364;

Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB
39,91 &#8364;

inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten

691,61 &#8364;


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2008)

_Ich mach auch mal schnell eine , ich hoffe ich bin schneller als Asoriel mitm editieren °_°



/Edit : Verdammt! :X_


----------



## Asoriel (30. Dezember 2008)

hehe, verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte normal so passen wie es zusammengestellt ist. Gravierende Fehler sind hoffentlich nicht dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Dezember 2008)

thx @ asoriel, sieht ja gut aus. und Gravierende Fehler findet Painschkes bestimmt, wenn welche drin sind, wenn net, dann is das mein PC ^^

und Gehäuse, da werd ich schon ein schönes finden, 


nur noch ne Frage, ham die PC´s dann auch alle Anschlüsse hinten, wie PS/2-anschlüsse für Tasta etc?^^


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2008)

_Jup , natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt ja vom Mainboard - und die sind auf jeden dabei.




/Edit : Das wäre meine Version - aber Asoriels ist auch schniecke.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Klick0rn! <3  _


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Dezember 2008)

dann is ja gut

&#8364;: thx, jezz habbich wieder die Qual der Wahl welchen ich nehmen soll xD


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2008)

_Ist eigentlich nur das Netzteil / Gehäuse / Mainboard abgeändert , von daher wurscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist beides gut.


Du könntest natürlich selber nen Gehäuse in der passenden Preisklasse auswählen._


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Dezember 2008)

Jo, das Gehäuse is ja egal, aber das Antec sieht schon gut aus


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2008)

_Ja natürlich , aber ich meinte - wenn du zB. nen Fenster haben willst oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da gibts für ~5-10€ mehr welche.. zB : 


 Klick mich! 

oder nen ganz schickes Teil :  Klick mich!  (gut , das ist jetzt nicht mit Fenster - sieht aber trotzdem gut aus)  oder einige andere.. ist dir überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Dezember 2008)

ich hab grad Preisklasse 50-60Euro gewählt, da gibs schon schöne, ma schaun^^


/Edit: hm, son roter Lüfter is auch nice ^^

hm, das gibs sogar auch mit fenster  ,aber ich muss erstma ausmessen, wie viel Platz das unter meinem Schreibtisch wegnimmt und ob sich das Fenster überhaupt lohnt^^


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2008)

_Das Gehäuse gefällt mir auch!

Naja , wenn dein Schreibtisch gross genug ist kannst du auch so tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also : *Gehäuse => Schreibtisch
*
----

NEIN , es ist nicht mein Schreibtisch , ich wills dir nur verdeutlichen °.°

 Klick mich! _


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Dezember 2008)

hm, das is zwischen ner dachschräge und nem Fenster net gut^^ da habbich gar keinen platz, auf der freíen seite wo es gehn könnte steht der drucker.

einzigster ort für meinen PC: ein vorgesehener Platz unterm Schreibtisch mit BrxLxH: 28-50-60cm^^

edit: mom, ich muss das mal ausmessen, wenn ich meinen monitor etwas nach links rücke, könnte ich auf der andern seite zwischen dachschräge und monitor den unterkriegen^^, 
hm, schade, passt net ^^


----------



## Asoriel (30. Dezember 2008)

so ähnlich wie bei deinem Bild painschkes hab ich es auch, siehe "zeigt her euren Rechner"

aah Mist, ich bin ein schöner Idiot! Ich hab das Laufwerk vergessen!

btw: Es gibt nix was toller ist als ein Fenster! Unbedingt mitnehmen wenns geht von Budget her, ich finds klasse. 
painschkes hat ein P5Q, ich die Pro-Version ausgesucht. Das P5Q ist natürlich auch ein super Board, aber ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es nicht immer von Vorteil ist am Board zu sparen (selbes gilt für Festplatte, Graka, CPU, Netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Dezember 2008)

habsch auch gesehn mit laufwerk^^   Die paar Euro die das P5q Pro teurer is, und zwar ca. 10&#8364;, das macht nix, ich glaub ich nehm auch die Pro version.

und beim gehäuse binsch mir sicher, dass ich das mit dem Fenster nehme ^^   da kann man auffer LAn a bissl angeben ;D


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> so ähnlich wie bei deinem Bild painschkes hab ich es auch, siehe "zeigt her euren Rechner"



_Hehe , naja - mir wäre das (*noch!*) zu eng. Ausserdem ist mein Schreibtisch zu wackelig (*noch!*) krieg bald nen neuen , da kommt dann das wuchtige Antec 1200 drauf °_°_


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Dezember 2008)

meine alte Wlan und Netzwerkkarte kann ich ja dann einfach in den neuen PC einbauen, vom alten aus, sollte ja keine Probleme bereiten denke ich, oda?


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2008)

_Netzwerkkarte brauchst du nicht , ist ja beim Mainboard dabei.

WLAN , wenn du es unbedingt brauchst , ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Dezember 2008)

ah okay^^ jo, Wlan brauch ich, keine Lust erst paar Löcher zu bohren und das Kabel verschwinden zu lassen^^


Hm Welche Graka sollsch nehmen? 
Powercolor HD4870 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express  oder HIS HD 4870 GDDR5 1024MB HDMI Dual-DVI/TV-Out


...oda is das egal, weil sind ja beide 4870, nur die eine is teurer xD


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2008)

_Welche du willst , sind beide gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Dezember 2008)

dann nehm ich die billigere ^^ 


So, das habbich mir zusammen gebastelt:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Tray 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit  
                                                                                       143,99 &#8364;

Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX
                                                                                       109,33 &#8364;

CPU Lüfter: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Sockel 775
                                                                                        14,62 &#8364;

RAM: 4096MB-Kit OCZ PC2-8500 Platinum, CL5
                                                                                          45,88 &#8364;

Netzteil: BE Quiet! Straight Power 550 Watt / BQT E6
                                                                                          77,86 &#8364;

Gehäuse: Thermaltake V9 VJ40001W2Z ohne Netzteil              
67,41 &#8364;

Laufwerk: LG GH22NP20 schwarz bare                                    
24,71 &#8364;

Festplatte: Samsung HD501LJ 500GB 7200,16 MB Cache          
45,82 &#8364;


Grafikkarte: HIS HD 4870 GDDR5 1024MB HDMI                
210,01&#8364;                               

macht zusammen         739,63&#8364;


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2008)

_+19.99€ fürn Zusammenbau , ausser du machst es selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----

Könntest auch das OCZ Netzteil nehmen , ist nochmal etwas billiger.

Und RAM zB. den von GEIL , ist aber Geschmackssache.

Sonst sieht´s gut aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (30. Dezember 2008)

sowohl die Powercolor als auch die HIS sind sehr leise und relativ kühl. Rein optisch gefällt mir die Powercolor besser, aber der Lüfter hängt ja eh anch unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Dezember 2008)

Okay, plus Zusammenbau und BS, aber das war nur die Hardware.

hmm, kommt jezz drauf an wie lange die Lieferzeit bei denen is, da manche Teile net vorrätig sind, ma schaun 
ob ich die andern nehme, falls oben welche drin sind, die auch net verfügbar sind


/edit: ach, egal wie die Graka ausschaut, hauptsache alles is relativ gut, leise, kühl und hält die nächsten vier Jahre ^^

2# edit: beide Grakas sind ja rot, und das Bild auf der Powercolor brauch ich net unbedingt, von daher: passt schon.


Nochma danke an Euch beiden für die schnelle und sehr gute Hilfe *happy*


----------



## Asoriel (30. Dezember 2008)

jopp. Aber ehrlich: Dann würde ich den ArcticCooling Freezer7Pro nehmen. Den regelt dein Mainboard herunter bis er lautlos ist und kühlt deine CPU wirklich spitzenmäßig.

Klick mich

edit: Bei HWV stimmt nur das ganz linke Bild. Die beiden anderen Bilder zeigen einen anderen Lüfter.

Link zum Hersteller: Klick

Der kühlt durch die nach unten gebogenen Lamellen die Spannungswandler gleich mit.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Dezember 2008)

den habbich doch oben drin?

CPU Lüfter: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Sockel 775
14,62 €


----------



## Asoriel (30. Dezember 2008)

achso okay, jopp der ist es, tut mir Leid ich hab gedacht du hast nen anderen, dann ist ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Dezember 2008)

nene^^ ders drin, aber das ja gut dass der Lüfter geregelt wird, unnötiger Lärm stört beim zocken+Fernsehen xD


----------



## Asoriel (30. Dezember 2008)

anderenfalls Speedfan runterladen und die Drehzahl selbst regeln. Asusboards, besonders die etwas besseren (P5Q Pro eingeschlossen) haben eine ganz brauchbare Lüftersteuerung. Einfach im Bios "silent" einstellen und es ist mucksmäuschen still im Rechner.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Dezember 2008)

Aha, das merk ich mir, ma schaun ob der neue Rechner dann leiser is als der alte 


boah, das macht einen ja verrückt beim konfigruieren, ob man alles drin hat xD


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Dezember 2008)

Reicht bei dem PC die 32bit Variante von Vista oda doch eher die 64bit version?


----------



## Asoriel (30. Dezember 2008)

64Bit wäre besser, ansonsten geht dir über 1GB Ram flöten durch den großen Grafikspeicher.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Dezember 2008)

ahso, dann nehm ich doe 64er version, 

au backe, wenn net grad Weinachten und Geburtstag wär, dann wär ich jezz arm xD


----------



## Asoriel (30. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß mit dem Rechner, der wird abgehen wie Sau.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Dezember 2008)

*freu* endlich nach 5 Jahren wieder Grafik action xD 

hach, jezz werden alle regler von links nach rechts geschoben und net anders rum ^^

Gforce FX 5200 und Asus xp2800+   ftw xD


----------



## Wagga (30. Dezember 2008)

Gz, alles schön nach rechts, Links ist blöd.


----------



## Soramac (1. Januar 2009)

Kaum bin Ich da und schon mach Ich Wirbel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Frage:

Die Computer die hier gezeigt werden: http://www.xmx.de/shop/


Sind die empfehlenswert?


----------



## painschkes (1. Januar 2009)

_Ich find den Shop einfach nur bescheuert..

Soweit ich weiss ist das auch ne Firma die schon 3x oder vllt sogar öfters ihren Namen geändert hat wegen den schlechten Bewertungen , ausserdem find ich die Computer überteuert / schwachsinnig Zusammengestellt._


----------



## Asoriel (1. Januar 2009)

kann ich painschkes nur zustimmen.

Die Firme hat schon des öfteren den Namen gewechselt aufgrund des doch sehr schlechten Rufes. Es wurde im diversen Foren schon von gebrauchten/kaputten/falschen Teilen bei NEUEN Rechnern berichtet. Sicher haben einige dort ihren Rechner günstig gekauft, aber ich würde davon die Finger weglassen. One.de gehört übrigens auch dazu.


----------



## STL (2. Januar 2009)

Servus

ich hab ne Frage zum 400&#8364;-PC.. Zusammenstellung sieht ja ganz gut aus.. Aber was kann der? Office, klar, das kann ja wohl jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wie siehts mit der Spieleperformance aus? WoW WotLK auf Mittleren Details? Ist das möglich oder wird das dann eher nicht mehr spielbar aufgrund von zu niedriegen FPS?

Und wo gibts bei dem Rechner no ne möglichkeit, die Preisschraube noch bisserl runter zu drehen? (Festplatte is klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sonst?)

Der PC soll nämlich genau 2 Sachen können: "Office" & WoW.. Ich habe no nen kl. Laptop auf dem es nach ner Zeit verdammt anstrengend wird zu arbeiten.. Daher wollte ich auf die Kombi StandPC+kl. Laptop umsteigen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann kann i aufm kl. Notizen machen oä u am großen ausarbeiten zB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zudem: Ich habe no nen relativ alten PC rumstehen (~1,5jahre) und hab mich gefragt, ob ich das Gehäuse & das Netzteil weiter nutzen kann.. Woran kann ich erkennen, ob die beiden schon "ATX-geeignet" sind?

MfG STL


----------



## painschkes (2. Januar 2009)

_Das wäre jetzt meine "Empfehlung" :  Klick mich! 

Natürlich massig gespart , und Laufwerk hab ich garnicht dazu genommen - da ich dachte das könntest du aufheben.

-----

WoW sollte damit auf Mittel laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



19.99€ solltest du noch dazurechnen ,  für den Zusammenbau._


----------



## STL (2. Januar 2009)

danke :> Gebaut wird aber selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Macht viel mehr Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wieso 4GB RAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Reichen da ned 2? Und bei der Festplatte hättest du ruhig no radikaler sein können xD 80GB reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wieso n extra Kühler? Die CPU is doch boxed? Hab bisher nur gute Erfahrung, okay, zumindest keine schlechte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit boxed CPU's gehabt.. Da ich ned übertakte und sorgfältig auf gute Luftzufuhr ab abfuhr achte haben die CPU's noch nie Probs gehabt bei mir..


> _Laufwerk hab ich garnicht dazu genommen - da ich dachte das könntest du aufheben_.


Genau das ist der Plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was haltet ihr von: https://www.litec-computer.de/shopping_cart.php ?


----------



## painschkes (2. Januar 2009)

_Link funktioniert leider nicht :-/

---

4GB sind einfach für die "Zukunft" und zZ. auch Spott-Billig , da kannst du ohne bedenken zugreifen.

Naja , ich finds besser nen "besseren" Lüfter zu haben als den boxed..

Festplatte , gut wenn dir 80GB reichen , ich dachte erstmal so an 250GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (2. Januar 2009)

Mal eine Frage, ist das ein Unterschied

wenn man jetzt die Festplatte von 80GB und 250/500/1000GB nur 40-50GB voll hat?

Fängt der PC bei 80GB schneller an zu ruckeln und lädt Programme länger zu öffnen usw? 

Als bei höheren z.B. jetzt 250GB ?


----------



## Falathrim (2. Januar 2009)

Naja es hat auch einfach mit Technik-Evolution zu tun. Eine Festplatte mit 80GB Speicher ist einfach schon 3-4 Jahre alt, heutige Festplatten gehen ja bei mindestens 250GB los...und da hat sich alleine von den Zugriffszeiten extrem viel getan. In 3-4 Jahren haben wir dann die SSDs, die eine ganz neue Dimension von Festplöattenzugriffszeiten und bis dahin vermutlich auch Speichermengen darstellen.

Und natürlich, eine kleine Festplatte ist auch schnell voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STL (2. Januar 2009)

ach zum zumüllen hab i no n paar Externe u n kl. Netzwerkersever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *gg* Wie gesagt, da soll nur office & wow druff.. Musik, Vid, etcpp gehen entweder übers Netzwerk oder aufn Laptop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mmh dann post i ma die Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AMD Athlon64 X2 5600+ EE AM2 boxed
Samsung 80GB HD082GJ SATA-II NCQ
Rasurbo Silent&Power DLP535 530Watt
AOC-01 black/silver Miditower ohne Netzteil
Gigabyte GA-M56S-S3 nForce 560 AM2
2xKingston 1024MB DDR2-800 PC2-6400U Original (viell auch mehr, mal guggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MSI NX9800GT-T2D512E-OC 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 2xDVI/TV-out
----------
inkl. MwST: 335,69 EUR


----------



## Asoriel (2. Januar 2009)

na, ist doch nichtmal so schlecht. 4GB Ram sind aber nie falsch, schon garnicht wenn Vista verwendet wird. 

Ich würd dir auf jeden Fall aber auch empfehlen, 10-15&#8364; draufzulegen und nen gescheiten Lüfter zu kaufen, AC Freezer7Pro ist da ganz tauglich.

Des weiteren würde ich eher zu painschkes Netzteil greifen. Das von dir ist auch nur wenige &#8364; teurer, aber painschkes' ist wenigstens ein Hersteller den man kennt.

Zur MSI-Karte (bzgl. Lüfter) kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, bei Nvidialüftern kenne ich mich kaum aus. Da würde ich mich an Bewertungen bei Alternate informieren.

Edit: Ist der Smart in deiner Sig wirklich deiner bzw. ist da wirklich so n Kleber drauf?


----------



## STL (2. Januar 2009)

Is ned meiner :> Aber ich hab au einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rot & Cabrio <3


----------



## painschkes (2. Januar 2009)

_Willst du bei so nem "billigen" PC wirklich nochmal sparen? Ich find die 45€ die "meiner" teurer nicht schlimm , bzw würde ich sie investieren.

Aber letztendlich musst du das wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (2. Januar 2009)

find ich auch.

Btw: Kennt jemand von Euch das Antec Skeleton? An sich baut Antec ja super Sachen, aber damit haben sie wirlich in die Scheiße gegeriffen meiner Meinung nach:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Januar 2009)

_Ja kenn ich , das ist für extremes OC´en gedacht.. 

Ich finds nice , aber ist ja wie bei allem Geschmackssache.

Ich würds mir sogar zulegen wenn ich kein 1200er hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## STL (2. Januar 2009)

Ich find, das sieht sau geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@painschkes: joa stimmt schon.. mmh.. naja ma guggen was die so vorrätig haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber vielen lieben dank für die Hilfe!! Gilt a für dich Asoriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke!


----------



## Soramac (2. Januar 2009)

Das sieht irgendwie aus wie ne Schrottkiste, aber praktisch zum rauswerfen aus dem Fenster oder zum kaputt schlagen.


----------



## STL (2. Januar 2009)

Zumindest gibts keine Probs mit der Belüftung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aja hat hier jmd. bisserl erfahrung mit casemodding? PM me plz :>


----------



## painschkes (2. Januar 2009)

_Kommt drauf an was du wissen willst :X_


----------



## STL (2. Januar 2009)

bezügl. des einbaus meines (ur)alt PC in nen Kühlschrank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2009)

_°_° Ehm joa.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

wenigstens keine Kühlprobleme mehr...


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2009)

k


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2009)

Schönen guten Abend.


Ich würde gerne wissen, wie viel ein PC kostet, mit dem ich flüssig Wotlk auf High Grafik spielen kann so um die 30 FPS dann oder mehr.
Es soll jetzt kein PC sein der 1400 Euro kostet, sondern der günstig ist, vielleicht so um die 500-800

Am besten wäre es mit Hardwareversand, falls der Preis stimmt.


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_Wird gemacht Sori =]

Nen "Sonderwunsch" alâ Gehäuse mit Fenster oder so?_


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2009)

Nimm einfach den aus meine Signatur *g* ich kann WotlK mit 60fps spielen und der kostet dich nur 450&#8364; im Moment. Crysis geht auch, zwar nicht auf Enthusiast aber auf Hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja okay, nen anderes Mainboard statt das hier wär dann doch angebracht und evntl. noch 2GB RAM mehr, die ich mir auch noch hole, aber sonst keine Probleme nichtmal im 25er Raid.


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_ Klick mich! 

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal drauf los gesucht , kann alles abgeändert werden =]

Lieber ATI Karte? Anderes Gehäuse? Anderer RAM oder doch billiger? :-)_


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2009)

Gehäuse dachte Ich das hier http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehae.../?baseId=104720

Oder der kleine Bruder von Antec 1200


Das sieht doch schonmal nicht schlecht aus, meinste das könnte man vielleicht billiger kriegen so um die 600-699?


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_Klar , warte :-)

Nur gibts das Gehäuse bei Hardwareversand nich <.<



/Edit : Okay doch , dachte is von Antec - ist aber von Thermaltake 


*/Edit² :  Klick mich!*  So , ATI Karte , anderes Gehäuse , anderes Mainboard und mit Zusammenbau wären´s dann ~699&#8364;_


----------



## heinzelmännchen (5. Januar 2009)

das Thermaltake is cool  

leider is mein PC immer noch net da, will das Gehäuse "live" sehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2009)

Und das past alles zusammen und man kann auch WoW und Left 4 Dead Problemlos spielen?

Bzw. ist das ein Betriebssystem drauf?

Und wenn ein Teil nicht geliefet werden kann sprich jetzt hier: ASUS P5QL Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX 

Muss man dan wegen dem Teil warten?


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2009)

Ich werd mal ne Frage dazwischen: Ist es schlimm wenn im PC Arbeitsspeicher von 2 verschieden Herstellern verbaut wird? Wollt noch 2GB aufrüsten aber find den RAM den ich im Moment hab nimmer wieder. Müsste ich dann direkt 4GB von der selben Marke holen oder ist das egal?


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und das past alles zusammen und man kann auch WoW und Left 4 Dead Problemlos spielen?
> _*
> Locker , locker , locker , loooooocker...
> 
> ...


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2009)

Gut, wenn Ich m ir das jetzt bestellen würde.

Würdest du das eine austauschen, das es lieferbar ist richtig?

Und wenn Ich mir grad die Grafikkarte ansehe steht da: 

Treiber  	Win ME, Win XP, Win 2000

Was heißt das jetzt für Vista?


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich werd mal ne Frage dazwischen: Ist es schlimm wenn im PC Arbeitsspeicher von 2 verschieden Herstellern verbaut wird? Wollt noch 2GB aufrüsten aber find den RAM den ich im Moment hab nimmer wieder. Müsste ich dann direkt 4GB von der selben Marke holen oder ist das egal?


_
Nimm lieber 4GB von der selben Firma , ist Arschbillig.. 

Corsair :  Beispiel! 

GEIL :  Beispiel! 

OCZ :  Beispiel! 

Wie schon gesagt , nur Beispiele =]_


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2009)

Gut dann hol ich mir halt 4GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was ist eigentlich am besten? 4 x 1GB, 2 x 2 GB oder 1 x 4GB? Oder ist das egal wie man das macht?


----------



## heinzelmännchen (5. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab die Erfahrung jetzt gemacht, dass man der Verfügbarkeitsanzeige net unbedingt trauen soll.

Bei mir war erst nur ein Teil nicht sofort lieferbar, jetzt sinds schon 3, bei denen steht, dass es länger als eine Woche dauert,
vor paar Tagen waren die noch "sofort lieferbar"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Gut, wenn Ich m ir das jetzt bestellen würde.
> 
> Würdest du das eine austauschen, das es lieferbar ist richtig?
> 
> ...



_Nichts , ist nur nicht mit Aufgeführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mainboard sind alle die ICH jetzt raussuchen würde erst ab dem 8.1 wieder lieferbar <.<_


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Gut dann hol ich mir halt 4GB
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_2x2GB = Dualchannel =] = RAM "arbeitet" schneller._


----------



## heinzelmännchen (5. Januar 2009)

aber das is net son großer Unterschíed zu 1x4gb oder?^^


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2009)

Okay, dann hol ich mir das demnächst, weil ich jetzt 64Bit Vista Ultimate hab und ich finde da sind 4GB RAM doch angebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hol mir dann die von OCZ.

Danke sehr =)


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_Kein Problem =]

@heinzel : Doch , spürt man schon. Vor allem bei Ladezeiten etc.._


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nichts , ist nur nicht mit Aufgeführt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ach, das ist okay.

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch  ne Frage, hoffe es stört dich net.
Ich hab das mal so jetzt gespscihert, aber da du gesagt hast, es reicht locker.. looooooooocker xDD

dass ähm.. was wollt Ich, ja genau.. das man es vielleicht trotzdem billiger noch kriegt, das es trotzdem noch reicht, aber nicht looocker, so wie du sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _@heinzel : Doch , spürt man schon. Vor allem bei Ladezeiten etc.._



Würde das dann bei 4 x 1GB noch schneller gehen? Ist ja dann "Quad-Channel" falls es sowas gibt ^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (5. Januar 2009)

@ Sora: ich würde das Sys so lassen, denn viel billiger wird man es nicht bekommen, ohne dass man zu viel Leistung einbüßt und dann musste wieder aufrüsten,
da würde ich einmal richtig investieren


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2009)

Okay, dann lass Ich das so.

Mal ne Noobfrage: Wo ist der Kühler, im Gehäuse oder?


----------



## heinzelmännchen (5. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mal ne Noobfrage: Wo ist das der Kühler, im Gehäuse oder?




hm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die frage habbich net kapiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2009)

Normal hatte painschecks immer noch son Alpenföhnkühler dabei gehabt ^^


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_Da wo der grüne Kreis ist , da kommt die CPU rein , und darauf der CPU-Kühler.. Achja , und bleib dabei - da läuft alles zZ. super drauf..

Diesmal ist es der Artic Freezer 7 Pro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit : Ich sollte die Bilder nicht mit Paint abspeichern , scheiss Quali immer >.<

----


@heinzel : Nimm 2x2GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2009)

Ahsoo.. gut zu wissen, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_Kein Problem =]

Hab eh nichts zu tun ausser surf_vegetables zu surfen bei CSS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2009)

Ich könnte das jetzt so bestellen, oder fehlt da noch was.

Zusammenbau oder?

Also ich kann das selber nämlich nicht, denk mein Vater auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_Ja , aber das kannsu iwie nur übern Konfigurator auswählen , aber machs dir einfach -> Anrufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2009)

Okay, das versteh ich grad net so, aber werds schon finden.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (5. Januar 2009)

Danke für den Tipp, _painschkes_, leider schon zu spät, hab schon 1x4gb bestellt,
und iwie kann man die Konfiguration net direkt ändern und da anrufen und hoffen, dass die alles richtig verstanden haben is mir zu heikel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (6. Januar 2009)

Die Menschen bei Alice sind scheiße -.-

5. Januar 0:15 Uhr: Klein Falas Internet geht aus

Den ganzen Tag alles probiert...neues Kabel, neues Modem, neuer Splitter, neuer NTdingsda fürs ISDN...Nachbarn geholt der Techniker ist, 20 Minuten in der Scheisshotline verbracht...

Und am Ende war anscheinend exklusiv UNSER Port bei Alice raus -.-


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2009)

_Tja , damit wollte die von Alice dir sagen das du zuviel WoW spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Hans Würstchen (6. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Würde das dann bei 4 x 1GB noch schneller gehen? Ist ja dann "Quad-Channel" falls es sowas gibt ^^


Das gibt es leider noch nicht das höchste ist Tripel-Channel und das nur bei DDR3 Ram mit einem i7 Prozessor.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Januar 2009)

Achso, ist noch gar nicht möglich. Trotzdem gut zu wissen das es schon Triple-Channel gibt auch wenn das ziemlich teuer ist.


----------



## Falathrim (6. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Tja , damit wollte die von Alice dir sagen das du zuviel WoW spielst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


FU! o.0

Aber Recht hast du ja -.-


----------



## Xairon (7. Januar 2009)

Ich habe den Sticky hier reported, der is nicht mehr instand gehalten und sollte evtl. als Sticky entfernt werden.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. Januar 2009)

Xairon schrieb:


> Ich habe den Sticky hier reported, der is nicht mehr instand gehalten und sollte evtl. als Sticky entfernt werden.


DAs ist uns aber neu...


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2009)

painschecks wenn Ich auf dein Merkzettle klick für den Computer 669 Euro der ist Weg, da steht Ihr Warenkorb ist leer, kannst du mir das irgendwie nochmal posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Januar 2009)

Xairon schrieb:


> Ich habe den Sticky hier reported, der is nicht mehr instand gehalten und sollte evtl. als Sticky entfernt werden.


Einfach mal ein wenig lesen. In einer bis zwei Wochen, wenn sich die Preislage einigermaßen beruhigt hat (Weihnachtsgeschäft) wird der Thread ersetzt (Kooperation von mir und painschkes, auch wenn painschkes irgendwie alles macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Dass dieser hier nicht mehr aktuell ist liegt daran, dass ich mit meinem Todesschleicher-Account gebannt bin. Und nein, ich werde den Grund nicht erläutern.


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2009)

Nein.. der soll Sticky bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nein.. der soll Sticky bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Spam-Threads gibts im Gott & die Welt genug.


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Spam-Threads gibts im Gott & die Welt genug.



Bin ich schon so ein Spamer geworden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. Januar 2009)

_Ach Sorilein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also in etwa einer Woche kommt nen neuer Thread von mir und Fala - wollen den Phenom II abwarten :-)_


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2009)

Okay, mein Vater war eben bei unserem Fachhändler des Vertrauen und der macht morgen ein Angebot zwischen 200-700 Euro, weil es morgen die neuen Preise gibt.


----------



## painschkes (7. Januar 2009)

_Dann eher 700 , damit du was gutes neues hast! :-)_


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2009)

Ja, der meinte eine gute Grafikkarte und ein CPU mit 4 Kernen oder so, weiß nicht mehr. Kenn mich da net so aus ^^


----------



## painschkes (7. Januar 2009)

_Aber bevor du kaufst , frag hier lieber nochmal nach =]_


----------



## Soramac (7. Januar 2009)

Ma schauen, selber hab Ich ja jetzt auch Ahnung xD

Was Grafikkarte angeht, der Rest net so ^^


----------



## painschkes (7. Januar 2009)

_Ja klar , aber vllt weisst du die eine oder andere Sache nicht.. aber.. übermorgen soll (laut Klos) der Phenom 2 kommen , da fallen die Preise bei Intel sicher noch =]_


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2009)

Hab da nochmal ne Frage wegen dem RAM den ich mir kaufen wollte. Würde ich was merken wenn ich mir anstatt diesem hier: *Klick* mir diesen RAM: *Klick* kaufen würde? Oder würd ich da nichts merken und es wär die fast 10&#8364; mehr nicht wert vom Kaufpreis her?

Edit: Noch ne Frage, aber diesmal nicht zum kaufen sondern verkaufen. Kann mir jemand ungefähr sagen was meine alte Asus GeForce N7900GS noch wert ist? Oder kann ich die so auf den Müll packen?


----------



## painschkes (7. Januar 2009)

_Nimm den 2ten RAM :-)

Also ich würd sie im Schrank verstauben lassen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2009)

Im Schrank verstauben lassen? Wieso das denn? hab grad mal so rumgegoogled ( geiles Verb ^^ ) und da wird  die ziemlich hoch gepriesen von wegen Crysis läuft endlich flüssig und sowas. Sogar bei einigen Seiten noch über 100€ nun frag ich mich halt ob das sein kann das ich die für 100€ loswerde oder die kein Schwein kauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum RAM... merkt man da einen Unterschied? Ich weiss nämlich überhauptnicht was dieses Takt-Krams da heißen soll alles. Und passt doch auch auf mein Mainboard? Oder ist das da so: DDR2 = DDR2 also egal welche Taktfrequenz?


----------



## painschkes (7. Januar 2009)

_Wieder da , schnell ne 5 Minuten Terrine gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja gut , ich kenn die Karte nicht wirklich , hörte sich für mich wie nen Office-Ding an.. 

Zum Mainboard bzw RAM : Dein Mainboard unterstützt Dualchannel so wie DDR2 von daher ist es wurscht welchen DDR2 du kaufst.. 800er ist zZ. der Standart , 1066 schon "besser" und alles drüber natürlich teurer etc._


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2009)

Da sieht man man wieder das man doch leicht falsch liegen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werd mal ganz Google durchforsten und schauen ob die mir noch gut was bringt. Von dem Geld hol ich mir dann gleich 8GB RAM ^^

Guten Hunger bei deiner Terrine ich geh jetzt auch was essen =)


----------



## painschkes (7. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Guten Hunger bei deiner Terrine ich geh jetzt auch was essen =)



_Danke & Dir auch =]_


----------



## minimitmit (7. Januar 2009)

wieviel billiger werden die pcs ( wenns geht angaben fuer einzelne teile wie cpu, grakas, mbs usw)denn so in ungefaehren %?
moechte mir anfang februar ja nen neuen zulegen, vll geht da fuers geld ja noch mehr


----------



## painschkes (7. Januar 2009)

_Naja , Preise sind schon krass runtergegangen - aber bei der CPU zB. könntest du "Glück haben".. denn wenn die Phenom II Serie von AMD kommt wird Intel schön die Preise drücken :-)_


----------



## minimitmit (7. Januar 2009)

naja hab ja eh schon fast des geld zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


will halt nen gutes headset dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deswegen kommt mehr geld immer gelegen.
warhammer abo moechte dann ja auch bezahlt werden..


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2009)

So wieder da und gleich mal 2 Fragen überlegt *g*

Also 1. Lohnen sich 8GB RAM zu kaufen oder kann ich lieber Geld sparen und nur 4 holen? OS ist Vista Ultimate 64Bit
2. Kennt jemand ne gute und günstige 1TB Festplatte? Bräuchte mal eine wo ich meine Videos, Fotos und Musik die ich zum "arbeiten" brauch draufpacken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. Januar 2009)

_Naja , wenn du das Geld hast kannst du 8 nehmen , reichen tun aber locker erstmal 4 :-)

Zur Festplatte : zB :  Klick mich!  _


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2009)

Gibts den schon Anwendungn wo man von 8 profitiert? Also ich mach zum Beispiel sehr viel mit Photoshop and Grafikdesign, oder auch Webdesign. Bei großen Bildern lädt das dann schon manchmal arg lang. Bringt da mehr RAM was oder nur ne bessere CPU? Obwohl ich ja glaub mein E8400 ist noch gut dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zur Festplatte: Ich hätte glaub ich erwähnen sollen das ich eine externe meine =)


----------



## painschkes (7. Januar 2009)

_Festplatte wäre zB. :  Klick mich! 

Hatte hier soweit ich weiss mal jemand Empfohlen..

------

Klar profitiert man davon , vor allem beim Rendern etc.. aber nen Quad sollte es , wenn man sowas oft mach - schon sein :-)
_


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2009)

Fürn Quad hat hat leider zu Weihnachten mein Geld nicht gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr hattet mir da ja schon gesagt das nen Quad besser wär aber bei den Finanzen man doch lieben nen Dual-Core nehmen sollte. Ich bin im Moment ja schon auf der Suche nach nem Nebenjob das ich meinen PC mal richtig auf "High-End" bringen kann. Am liebsten hät ich den i7 auch wenn der sehr teuer ist und ich dann nen komplett neuen wieder kaufen müsst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Festplatte ist ja mehl wirklich geil vom aussehen. Kann ich dann ja gut in mein Bücherregal stellen *g*. Die wirds dann wohl sein wie die schon jemand empfohlen hat.

Danke ein weiteres mal =))


----------



## painschkes (7. Januar 2009)

_Übrigends , hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den Roccat Teilen? :-)

----

Denn meine nächsten Anschaffungen werden sein : 


Maus : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mauspad : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tastatur : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bildschirm : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2009)

Die Maus kann ich nur empfehlen, hat mein Bruder und ich muss sagen wenn der nicht da ist nehm ich die immer weil ich die so spitzenmäßig finde. Die Tastatur hatte ich mal aber ist mir leider schrott gegangen weil auf Boden geklatscht^^ Aber die ist auch empfehlenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu Mousepad und Bildschirm kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## painschkes (7. Januar 2009)

_K , danke fürs Feedback :-)_


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2009)

Kein Problem, du hast mir auch schon viel geholfen in letzter Zeit =)


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _K , danke fürs Feedback :-)_


Besorg dir nur den Bildschirm+Maus und warte bis das hier (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,672137/News/Logitech_G19-_Neue_Spieletastatur_vorgestellt/Preis_bei_180_Euro/)wenns biliger ist.


----------



## painschkes (7. Januar 2009)

_Ne , gefällt mir nicht.. ausserdem wären dann Maus+Tastatur+Mauspad von der selben Firma und alles in blau passt auch zu meinem Antec 1200 :-)_


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir die Amazon Bewertungen durchgelesen zur Maus und das sieht eher miserabel aus. Viele Leute schreiben, dass Mausrad geht nach 2 Wochen kaputt und Maus sehr oft defekt.

Also Ich würde lieber eine andere nehmen.

Zitate: Mausrad defekt nach 2 Wochen

Maus defekt nach einem Moant

Nettes Konzept, aber leider 2 x mit dem selben Fehler nach kurzer Zeit defekt

  Leider ebenfalls defekt nach 4 Wochen

Und die Bewertungen sind noch recht Neu.


Hab diese Maus Link

Und sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2009)

Hmm versteh ich nicht. Das Mausrad hier ist noch ziemlich heile und hmm kA wie lange die schon hier ist die Maus aber das ist doch schon ein Weilchen, und die wird dauerhaft benutzt und bislang noch keine Probleme


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm versteh ich nicht. Das Mausrad hier ist noch ziemlich heile und hmm kA wie lange die schon hier ist die Maus aber das ist doch schon ein Weilchen, und die wird dauerhaft benutzt und bislang noch keine Probleme



Die einen sagen es so und die andren so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (8. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab die Maus (Roccat Kone) auch - und das Mausrad ist noch nicht abgebrochen/eingeklemmt/ausgeleiert. Bin auch sehr zufrieden damit - also aus meiner Sicht eine Empfehlung...

Hab auch genau das Mauspad was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist - und da finde ich, dass es jetzt nix so besonderes ist. Ist halt schoen gross und die Maus flutscht anstaendig drauf rum. Ansonsten ist es halt auch nur ein Mauspad...

Zur Tastatur (Roccat Valo): Die ist ja leider noch nicht erschienen und es ist leider auch nicht genau bekannt, wann die nun erscheinen wird. Weiss nicht was Shefanix da hatte und auf den Boden geworfen hat - aber die Valo war es ganz sicher nicht...

Ich finde ja die Samsung-Bildschirme haesslich. So riesige Plasterahmen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Nochwas zur Maus. Ich war mir beim Kauf ja garnicht ueber die schlechten Bewertungen im Klaren. Ich hab nur auf der Amazon-UK-Seite geguckt und da gibt es ausschliesslich Top-Wertungen. Boese Menschen wie ich koennten nun auch unterstellen, dass da Fanbois anderer Maeuse am Werk sind oder ein paar noergelnde Deutsche zu dumm sind eine Maus zu bedienen und ihre Unfaehigkeit nun mit Hardwaremaengeln kaschieren wollen...


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die Tastatur hatte ich mal aber ist mir leider schrott gegangen weil auf Boden geklatscht^^ Aber die ist auch empfehlenswert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gibts doch noch garnicht?! Naja, hast dich vllt. verguckt.

Also ich hab hier ne Combo aus G15/G9/Razer eXactMat+aXactRest und das ist top. Zuvor hatte ich die Razer Lachesis, aber die hat viele Probleme gemacht und ist dann nach 9 Monaten durchschnittlichem Betrieb (nie runtergeworfen oder sonstiges) kaputt gegangen. Nunja, jetzt hab ich die G9 und find sie besser.

In einigen Wochen/Monaten erscheint aber die G19/G9X.

Die G19 wird ein Farbdisplay haben und 12 Makrotasten, die G9X ist mit der G9 identisch außer dass ein 5000 (!) DPI-Sensor verbaut ist. Ich find die 4000 von der Lachesis schon sehr viel, zu viel um anständig damit spielen zu können.


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Die G19 wird ein Farbdisplay haben und 12 Makrotasten, die G9X ist mit der G9 identisch außer dass ein 5000 (!) DPI-Sensor verbaut ist. Ich find die 4000 von der Lachesis schon sehr viel, zu viel um anständig damit spielen zu können.




Eben, 4000 Dpi sind einfach nutzlos. 2000 reichen vollkomm aus. 

Habe selbst die Razer Lachesis Maus und mir reichen vollkomm 2000 aus, weiß garnicht wie Ich  mit 4000 Dpi spielen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2009)

Ach herje... hab ich mich doch glatt bei der Tastatur verguckt, sry. Meine ich hatte mal eine die genau so aussah... oder sie sah ähnlich aus und ich dachte es wär diese... tut mir Leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ne Frage zu den dpi... was genau gibt das eigentlich an? Meine Maus hat 3.200 dpi und ich weiss wirklich nicht was dieser Wert mir sagen will ^^


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2009)

DPI=>Dots per Inch. 

Das gibt die Auflösung des Sensors an. Viele Gamingmäuse bieten eine On-the-fly Verstellung der DPI. Sprich man muss nicht in den Treiber sondern kann es direkt an Knöpfen auf der Maus einstellen.
Da du 3.200 hast wirst du wahrscheinlich eine Roccat Kone/Logitech G9 haben, das sind die einzigen mit 3.200 die mir so einfallen.

Für den User bedeutet mehr DPI => Schnellerer Cursor, weniger DPI => Langsamerer Cursor. 

Wenn ich zum Beispiel Bilder bearbeite und ich etwas sehr genau ausschneiden mag stell ich die DPI sehr weit herunter, da ich so nicht so einfach verrutsche als wenn ich es voll aufgedreht hab. 

Die bei der G9X angekündigten 5.000 DPI sind aber vollkommen nutzlos, da man diese niemals präzise steuern kann. Bei 5.000 DPI bewegst du deine Maus ca. 5mm und bist vom einen Ende des Monitors beim anderen. Ein Hoch auf die Präzision...

Wie Soramac schon sagte: 2.000 DPI stellen (für mich und viele Andere) das Optimum dar, da man die Maus recht flott aber sehr präzise bedienen kann.

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass Logitech mit den 5.000 DPI Käufer wirbt. Einen wirklichen Nutzen hatten schon die 4.000 der Lachesis nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2009)

Achso danke für die Info, nur hab ich keine deiner genannten Mäuse *g*. Ich hab sone No-Name Maus von Kensington die ich eigentlich dumm finde weil das Mausrad nicht so richtig will. Und DPI kann ich auch nicht einstellen was also heisst das ich bei Photoshop etc. immer mit 3.200 DPI arbeiten muss.

Was es gibt es denn für Mäuse bis 50€ die noch empfehlenswert wären und wo man auch die DPI einstellen kann?


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

So hab mein neuen PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2009)

Gratz zum neuen Rechner =)


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2009)

_Teile? Auflisten! =]_


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

Wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da gibts son Programm, aber weiß net mehr... wie das heißt

Aber was ich weiß, es ist ne 9800 Geforce GT


----------



## heinzelmännchen (8. Januar 2009)

painschkes will dich ärgern indem du deinen PC auflistet und er dir für den Preis was besseres zusammenstellt    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nein - spass


Glückwunsch zum neuen PC   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ich will meinen auch endlich haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2009)

Das Programm könnte Everest sein. =)


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

Hehe ja, ich weiß.. der kommt gleich wieder, da hätte Ich aber und du, da hast du schon, aber da hätt ich auch.. also.. und so 

^^

So

Informationsliste	Wert
Computer	
Betriebssystem	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 3
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computername	ANWENDER-1828CR
Benutzername	Anwender

Motherboard	
CPU Typ	2x , 2500 MHz
Motherboard Name	Unbekannt
Motherboard Chipsatz	ATI Radeon Xpress 200
Arbeitsspeicher	3072 MB
BIOS Typ	AMI (04/09/08)
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)	Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)
Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)	ECP-Druckeranschluss (LPT1)

Anzeige	
Grafikkarte	NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT  (512 M
Monitor	Plug und Play-Monitor [NoDB]  (730MJ3YY01376)

Multimedia	
Soundkarte	Realtek HD Audio output

Datenträger	
IDE Controller	Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
IDE Controller	Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Floppy-Laufwerk	Diskettenlaufwerk
Festplatte	SAMSUNG HD502IJ  (465 GB, IDE)
Optisches Laufwerk	TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F
S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status	OK

Partitionen	
C: (NTFS)	398055 MB (376662 MB frei)
D: (NTFS)	78881 MB (72065 MB frei)
Speicherkapazität	465.8 GB (438.2 GB frei)

Eingabegeräte	
Tastatur	HID-Tastatur
Tastatur	HID-Tastatur
Tastatur	HID-Tastatur
Tastatur	Standardtastatur (101/102 Tasten) oder Microsoft Natural Keyboard (PS/2)
Maus	HID-konforme Maus

Netzwerk	
Netzwerkkarte	Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC  (192.168.2.103)

Peripheriegeräte	
Drucker	Automatisch HP DeskJet 1220C auf CAD
Drucker	Automatisch HP DeskJet 970Cxi auf CAD
Drucker	Automatisch HP LaserJet 6P/6MP PostScript auf CAD
USB1 Controller	Standard erweiterter PCI-zu-USB universeller Hostcontroller [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller [NoDB]
USB-Geräte	Lachesis Mouse
USB-Geräte	Standard-USB-Hub
USB-Geräte	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
USB-Geräte	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
USB-Geräte	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
USB-Geräte	USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
USB-Geräte	USB-Verbundgerät
USB-Geräte	USB-Verbundgerät


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2009)

_9800GT und ne 2x2.5Ghz CPU und 3GB RAM.. ist doch okay =]_


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2009)

Motherboardname Unbekannt *g*... was hat dich denn der Spaß gekostet mal so als Frage?


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _9800GT und ne 2x2.5Ghz CPU und 3GB RAM.. ist doch okay =]_




Ich versteh da davon recht garnichts, aber wenn du sagst es ist okay, dann muss es ja was gutes heißen...

Meinste das ist besser, als deiner, den du mir gepostet hast, oder gleich gut oder schlechter?

Gekostet: 600 Euro


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2009)

500&#8364; huih... ich hab für 500&#8364; nen 2x3GHZ prozzi =) Aber du hast 1GB RAM mehr als ich und größeren Speicher bei der Festplatte. Also kann man sagen ist doch ganz ordentlich das Teil =)

Edit: Ah verlesen 600&#8364; nicht 500&#8364;, sry ^^


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2009)

_Nein sicher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei "meinem" war ne 4850 , 4GB und nen E8400 drin , war dafür aber auch teurer.. Aber du meintest ja du willst L4D und WoW spielen - dafür reicht er :-)


_


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nein sicher nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist derjetzt so schlecht? ^^


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2009)

_Ne ist alles okay :-)
_


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ne ist alles okay :-)
> _




Irgendwas stimmt net^^, egal ich krieg Samstag Left 4 Dead und jetzt installier Ich WoW... hoffe nur das die Grafik und alles passt


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2009)

_Klar , sollte kein Problem geben =]

Und stell Eingabeverzögerung gleich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn Ich alles auf Max stell?


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2009)

_AA/AF solltest du auslassen , dann ja._


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

Was ist das?


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2009)

Blöde Frage: Gibts bei WoW überhaupt AA/AF? Das einzigste was ich da sehe ist bis zu 8x Multisampling und das hab ich halt an. Direkt AA/AF find ich dort nirgendswo ^^

AA = Anti-Aliasing
AF = Anisotropische Filterung

Glaube das es so hieß.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2009)

japp, heißt so.

AA=Kantenglättung
AF=Texturenverbesserung

(so ganz grob gesagt)


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> AF = Anisot*r*opische Filterung



_Keine Tropen , sonst richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2009)

Ich mag die Tropen aber so sehr =( Dann halt nur topische 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ist denn Multisampling? Schließt das beides ein oder wie?


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

Macht das Sinn 2 Geforce 9800 GT drinn zu haben?


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2009)

_Jain , gibt natürlich nen Performance Schub , aber der ist gering. Ausserdem können Mikroruckler auftreten.. :-)_


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

Also wäre besesr ne GTX 260 oder 280 zukaufen?


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2009)

_Also wenn du nen aktuellen , paar Jahre ausreichenden Spiele-PC haben willst würd ich dir sowas in der Art vorschlagen..

*
CPU :* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
*
Kühler :* Arctic Freezer 7 Pro

*Festplatte : *Samsung HD501LJ 500GB
*
Gehäuse :* Coolermaster Centurion RC534
*
Netzteil :* OCZ StealthXStream 500W
*
Laufwerk :* LG GH22NP20
*
Mainboard :* ASUS P5QL Pro

*Grafikkarte :* HIS HD 4850 IceQ4

*RAM :* 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5


kostet so etwa 600&#8364; bei Hardwareversand._


----------



## Gnolius (8. Januar 2009)

Hab meinen neuen Pc auch bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Details:

Amd Athlon x2 6400+ 3.2 Ghz


MSI K9N Neo-F V2, Sockel AM2 NVIDIA Nforce520, ATX, PCIe


4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5, PC6400/800


Xilence Power 480 Watt / SPS-XP480.(12)R


ASUS EAH 4850 /1024MB 


Cooltek CTK-II


500GB Maxtor Diamond


LG Laufwerk


~ + Zusammenbau , + Versand = 497 € Und ich bin mehr als zufrieden. Crysis Demo alles auf High mit AA/AF. WoW Max ~127fps


Das einzige was ich blöd finde ist die Lautstärke des Boxed Lüfters , aber sonst für den Preis echt ne Bombe wie ich finde.


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

Hab ja jetzt ein neuen Computer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ich gerade entdeckt habe: http://www.amazon.de/HD4870-TV-Out-DVI-Ret...1365&sr=1-2


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2009)

_Öhm und was ist damit? :-)


@ Gnolius : Glückwunscht =] Naja kannst du dann ja noch abändern , kostet ja nicht die Welt._


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

kA, so Teuer eine Grafikkarte... ist doch net normal^^


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2009)

_Ja ist die (derzeit noch) beste Grafikkarte.. aber ist ja auch eine mit 2 Chips , also.. 2in1 sozusagen =]_


----------



## Gnolius (8. Januar 2009)

Hab nur leider keine Ahnung wie man nen neuen dranschraubt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2009)

_Einfach Gehäusewand ab -> alten ab"klippen" / Schrauben ab -> Abnehmen -> Neuen drauf -> fest"klippen" / Schrauben ran.. :-)_


----------



## Gnolius (8. Januar 2009)

Hm hört sich gar nicht so schwer an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2009)

_Weiss jemand was das fürn RAM-Kühler ist? -__- :  Klick mich! 

Ich erkenn die Firma nich <.< _


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2009)

Du hättest den das doch in deinem Comment fragen können oder nicht? Der kann dir bestimmt sagen was das für ein Kühler ist =)


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2009)

_Stimmt >_< 

Ach , verdammt.. war total verwirrt da - wie man auch am Englisch sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man , ich will wissen wie der heisst! .______._


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

Les mal die Kommentare durch vom Video, ich glaub da stehts dabei.. aber weiß es nicht genau oder frag da einfach nach.


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2009)

_Ha , ich hab ihn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair CMXAF1 Dominator AirFlow : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2009)

GZ zm finden^^ was kostet der Spaß? Und noch ne Frage was bringt nen RAM-Kühler? Dachte immer die bleiben kalt.


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2009)

_Die bleiben auch kalt aber.. schau das Video mal in Hoher Quality und halt mal genau bei 2:29 an.. und sag mir das das nicht geil aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Klick mich! 

Und laut Geizhalst kostet es im billigsten Shop : 16,22€ =]
_


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2009)

Wenns nur zum gut aussehen ist, warum dann ein Kühler? Das verwirrt mich *g*. Hab das Video ganz angeschaut under der ganze PC von dem schaut geil aus besonders weil überhaupt kein Kabelsalat, so wie in meinem drin ist.


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2009)

_Weil´s einfach gut aussieht , kann die Lüfter ja auch einfach nicht anschliessen *g*.. =]_


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2009)

Wenn man Ram übertaktet kann es durchaus sein, dass er warm wird. Daher haben besonders neuere Rambausteine bzw. auch alte mit hoher Taktung (=Hohe Spannung) zumindest passive Kühlkörper.

Bei normalem Ram machts keinen Sinn. 1. kann man den eh nicht gescheit übertakten (in den meisten Fällen), 2. sind bei OC-Ram schon Kühler verbaut.


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2009)

Ach man kann seinen RAM auch übertakten... wieder was dazu gelernt =)


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

Was bedeutet übertaken, höher als die Einstellung gehen oder was?


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2009)

Beim Übertakten holt man mehr Leistung aus der Hardware als sie standartmäßig leistet. Zum Beispiel hat mein Prozessor 2x3GHz aber ich hab ich auf 2x3,6GHz übertaktet. Hab dadurch dann mehr Leistung.
Besser kann ichs nicht erklären ^^


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2009)

Übertakten (Auch OC=Overclocking gennant) bedeutet, dass man verschiedene Werte erhöht (Spannung, Geschwindigkeit, etc). Da die Hardware aber oftmals nicht auf OC ausgelegt ist, werden die Teile wärmer. Mehr Spannung => Mehr Wärme. Dies kann durchaus auch ein Ableben des Rechners zur Folge haben, ist also mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## Ogil (8. Januar 2009)

Naja - das ist nicht so ganz richtig. Uebertakten heisst erstmal nur den Takt zu erhoehen (meist indem man die Frequenz des FSB erhoeht, der ja quasi den Takt vorgibt). Einzelne Spannungen erhoeht man, damit die Bauelemente mit dem hoeheren Takt umgehen koennen. Die hoeheren Temperaturen entstehen sowohl durch die hoeheren Frequenzen also auch durch die hoeheren Spannungen. Ursachen des Ablebens sind dann im Normalfall zu hohe Temperaturen, durch welche die ICs geschaedigt werden. Auch die Spannungen sind nur begrenzt zu erhoehen, bevor sie zu einer Schaedigung der Chips fuehren...


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

Und wie übertakt man?.. brauch man dazu ein Programm um damit die Grafikkarte oder so jetzt zu verbessern?


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2009)

Das macht man eigentlich im BIOS das übertakten.


----------



## Ogil (8. Januar 2009)

Das kommt darauf an was und wie man uebertakten will. Das "Ueblichste" ist wohl die CPU zu uebertakten und das macht man wie schon gesagt durch Erhoehen des FSB (bei Intel CPUs - nicht beim neuen i7, der hat keinen FSB mehr) und Anpassen der Multiplikatoren. Das Ganze kann man vom Bios aus machen, wobei es da von Deinem Motherboard abhaengt, welche Einstellmoeglichkeiten man hat. Es gibt auch Programme die da ein wenig einfacher zu handhaben sind - aber eigentlich sollte man solche Einstellungen nicht aus dem Betriebssystem heraus steuern.

Wenn man uebertakten will sollte man sich auf jeden Fall ausgiebig informieren, da wie schon gesagt die Gefahr besteht die zu uebertaktende Hardware zu zerstoeren.


----------



## Asoriel (8. Januar 2009)

Soramac ich sags gleich: Lass die Finger davon, da du ganz offensichtlich nicht das nötige Know-How hast. Man macht es im Bios, aber wenn du eifnach ein bischen rumdrehst geht schneller dein Rechner kaputt als dir lieb ist! Lass es wirklich sein wenn du nix kaputt machen willst!


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

Oho.. das lass Ich mal lieber, mein neuen PC möchte Ich nicht gleich kaputt machen, also eigentlich garnicht kaputt machen!!!


----------



## Shefanix (8. Januar 2009)

Geht mir bei meine PC auch so den ich noch nicht lange hab, aber hab mich halt informiert wie ich das machen muss, was für risiken usw. Jetzt läuft er sehr stabil auf 3,6Ghz statt auf 3Ghz. Aber ich würds wirklich lassen besonders da du noch nichtmal wusstest was übertakten an sich ist. =)


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2009)

Ach übrigens, wir haben die gleiche Grafikkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (8. Januar 2009)

Ich wuerde auch jedem vom Uebertakten abraten. Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass die Gefahr besteht etwas direkt kaputt zu machen. Im Normalfall geht auch noch die Garantie der uebertakteten Komponenten floeten und dadurch, dass man die ICs mit hoeheren Frequenzen und Spannungen betreibt, sinkt auch deren Lebensdauer. Ausserdem laeuft das System unter Umstaenden nicht so stabil - selbst wenn es bei Tests am Anfang so ausschauen mag.

Wenn man lange Spass mit einem System haben will, sollte man ein Uebertakten also lieber sein lassen.


----------



## Soramac (9. Januar 2009)

Mal ne Frage,

mein neuer Computer hat nen recht geiles Gehäuse nen Lüfter an der Seite mit nem Durchmesser von 25 cm.

Nur meine Frage ist, kann man das zum leuchten bringen?.. also wie das Antec 1200.. das die Lüfter leuchten?


Hier ist es nochmal

http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-Revenge-Valu...CFB15WRWM730K7V

mein Bruder hat das größere http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-Rebel-9-Valu...6113&sr=8-3

und die leuchten schon blau, aber das war schon so, als er den PC bekam .. der hat auch 2700 Euro gekostet ^^


EDIT: Wisst Ihr welche Lüfter Ich noch einbauen könnte, im ersten Link?


----------



## Shefanix (9. Januar 2009)

Lüfter mit LCD's einbauen dann leuchtet es auch. Und ja wir haben die gleiche Grafikkarte... aber nichtmehr lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab bei mir 4 Kaltlichkathoden drinne. Einmal rot, einmal weiss und 2mal blaues Licht. Hät ich ne Kamera würd ich Foto machen... sieht auch geil aus find ich^^

Edit: Zu den Lüftern... kommt drauf an was da noch für einer reinpasst. So wie ich da sehe sind 1x140mm und 1x250mm Lüfter verbaut aber keine Angaben dadrüber welcher noch reinkann von der Größe her. Oder ich habs nur übersehen.


----------



## Soramac (9. Januar 2009)

Muss Ich mir extra neue Lüfter kaufen?

oder krieg Ich die auch anders zum leuchten, glaub die gibt es garnicht.


----------



## Shefanix (9. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube du musst dir dann ganz neue Lüfter kaufen oder du baust dir Kaltlichkathoden rein. Das wäre dann sowas: *Klick*. Die werden einfach ans Netzteil angeschlossen und irgendwo im PC befestigt. Sieht auch gut aus, hatte bei mir auch nur Lüfter ohne LCD's drinne und so leuchtet es dank Mash-Front und Seite doch =)


----------



## Prepaid (9. Januar 2009)

hallo liebe wow world of war hdr wh oder was da sonst noch alles gibt 

ich habe ein problem mein jetziger pc hat eine fps von 13 und ich würd mir gern einen neuen rechner kaufen
und ich bitte euch das ihr mir den zusammenstellen würdet wens geht auch mit link also geld spielt keine rolle hab mir 3000€auf die seite gespart nur fürn rechner gg

 ich will wow ruckelfrei spielen und einfach mal keinen lag in cityraids oder dalaran haben 

solte natürlich auch für andere onlinespiele gut sein naja bitte uum schnellstmögliche antwort danke


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2009)

_Also wenns wirklich nur für WoW / Warhammer / HdRO (also Onlinegames) sein soll brauchst du keine 3000&#8364; :-)

*Da reicht eigentlich nen 600&#8364;/700&#8364; PC.. *

Ich mach dir mal 2 Zusammenstellungen , eine "Preiswerte" (für dich Preiswert *g*) und eine teure..

*"Preiswerte" Version : *

*CPU :*  Intel® Core i7-920 
* 
Kühler :*  Noctua NH-U12P SE1336 
*
Festplatte :*  Seagate ST31000333AS 1 TB 
*
Gehäuse :*  Antec Twelve Hundred 

*Netzteil :*  be quiet! Dark Power PRO 650W 
*
Laufwerk : * LG GH-22NS 
*
Mainboard :*  Asus P6T Deluxe 
*
Grafikkarte :*  Gainward Rampage700 2048MB GS Goes Like Hell 
*
RAM :*  Corsair DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1333 Tri-Kit 

Ohne Zusammenbau : *&#8364; 1.712,44*

-----
*
"Teure" Version : *

CPU :  Intel® Core i7-940 

Kühler :  Noctua NH-U12P SE1336 

Festplatte :  Seagate ST31000333AS 1 TB 

Gehäuse :  Antec Twelve Hundred 

Netzteil :  be quiet! Dark Power PRO 750W 

Laufwerk :  LG GH-22LS 

Mainboard :  Asus Rampage II Extreme 

Grafikkarte :  Zotac GTX295 

RAM :  Corsair DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1333 Tri-Kit 


Ohne Zusammenbau : *&#8364; 2.077,94*

------------------

So , das sind aber nur Beispiele =]

Wie oben schon gesagt reicht für alles eigentlich nen 700 - 1000&#8364; PC , aber wenn du wirklich das neuste vom neusten haben willst :-)



Brauchst du denn noch nen Monitor / Betriebssystem oder andere Spielereien? 

_


----------



## Soramac (9. Januar 2009)

Whaahaa.. das Gehäuse *neidisch schau*

Meins ist aber auch cool ^^


----------



## Prepaid (9. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Also wenns wirklich nur für WoW / Warhammer / HdRO (also Onlinegames) sein soll brauchst du keine 3000€ :-)
> 
> *Da reicht eigentlich nen 600€/700€ PC.. *
> 
> ...



also ja en betiebssystem  wär auch nice aber thx  das zusammenbauen schaff ich schon glaub ich haha  aber echt danke  im blizz forum nur scheisse bekommen


----------



## Soramac (9. Januar 2009)

Meinste das kann zu Mikrorucklern kommen bei der Grafikkarte im 2000. Euro PC?


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2009)

_Denke schon , aber genauso gut bei der 4870X2 =]

Aber.. wie gesagt schon nen 700-1000€ PC würde reichen.

-------------

Wie siehts mitm Monitor aus?

-------------

Betriebssystem :  Vista Home Premium 64bit  _


----------



## Soramac (9. Januar 2009)

Hmm... meinste man könnte nicht ab 2000 Euro ne Wasserkühlung einbauen? ^^


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2009)

_Doch klar , nur kenn ich mich damit nicht aus =]_


----------



## Soramac (9. Januar 2009)

Gut, ich mich auch nicht ^^


----------



## Asoriel (9. Januar 2009)

Naja, zu was eine Wasserkühlung? Der Noctualüfter ist sehr leise und leistungsstark. Wasserkühlung macht in meinen Augen nur bei argem Übertakten Sinn.
Zu den Mikrorucklern: Ich hab selbst eine 4870x2 (HIS), ein Kollege hat 2x eine 4870. Im direkten Vergleich (beide PCs nebeneinander, selbes Spiel, selbe Settings) waren wir uns beide einig, dass bei meiner X2 die Mirkoruckler deutlich geringer bis nicht störend ausfallen im Vergleich zu seinen 2 Grafikkarten.

Aber das ist je nach Spiel unterschiedlich. In WoW zum Beispiel hab ich relativ deutlich sichtbare Ruckler, also wird eine Hälfte der Karte deaktiviert. In Crysis dagegen seh ich so gut wie nichts was mich stören würde. Besonders bei alten Spielen beginnts zu Ruckeln, aber da diese eh weniger Power benötigen ist eine Karte deaktiviert.


----------



## Soramac (9. Januar 2009)

Bei einer Wasserkühlung hört man halt fast garnichts und kühlt daher sehr gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie wär eigentlich diese Grafikkarte: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...X2-HTDI/286501/? ?


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2009)

_Naja stimmt nicht so ganz , du hast ja hinten den Radiator dran an der "Wasserbox" das sind auch nochmal 2-3 Lüfter.

Die Grafikkarte ist gut , aber genau die viel zu teuer =]




zB :  Klick mich!  oder auch noch ne andere :  Klick mich!  _


----------



## Soramac (9. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja stimmt nicht so ganz , du hast ja hinten den Radiator dran an der "Wasserbox" das sind auch nochmal 2-3 Lüfter.
> 
> Die Grafikkarte ist gut , aber genau die viel zu teuer =]_




Ach, wenn der bis zu 3000 Euro ausgeben will und ein PC für die Zukunft haben will, kann man die ja reinklatschen ^^


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2009)

_Hab doch genau so eine bei mir angegeben , und ich hab sogar ne "bessere" rausgesucht für den unteren PC.. die grad ganz neue GTX295 von Nvidia :-)_


----------



## Soramac (9. Januar 2009)

Ach die ist besser?..

achso, na dann ^^


----------



## ewokethedemon (11. Januar 2009)

Laut den neusten Benchmarks aus der pcgh ist die HD 4870x2 in den meisten Spielen immer noch besser als die neue GTX 295.


----------



## painschkes (11. Januar 2009)

_Wo kommt der denn her? Der soll gelöscht werden :-/_


----------



## Shurkien (11. Januar 2009)

ewokethedemon schrieb:


> Laut den neusten Benchmarks aus der pcgh ist die HD 4870x2 in den meisten Spielen immer noch besser als die neue GTX 295.



Nur bei Auflsöungen wie zb 2560x1600 8xAA/AF
Ansonsten hinkt die HD4870X2 immer hinterher

Und zu den Mikrorucklern:
Wenn man die neusten Beta Treiber nistallt kommt es einem vor, als wenn das nur eine Karte wäre. (Ich rede von der GTX295)


----------



## Klos1 (11. Januar 2009)

Diese Sandwich-Karten sind doch alle für die Tonne


----------

